# SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells Part 8



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies

Happy chatting



Good luck & take care  

Natasha x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

maybe, just read your rather sad post on the end of the old thread.  Sorry you got downgraded.. have you tested yet?

I haven't been able to post mych as am on holiday in Wales, but it seems our Fet worked, we are all very excited, though a bit cautious, after all my miscarriages


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Drownedgirl, I'm sooo very happy for you    Will keep everything crossed for you that you have a very happy healthy 9 months.  

Dobby - I hope you are OK   Haven't heard from you for a while

Katy - hope you are not suffering to much with the lovely weather we are currently having

Lizzylou - Are you a mummy yet? Can't wait for names  

Maybe - Sorry your last cycle got downgraded   How did it turn out in the end?

I eventually got round to booking a follow up consultation at the SEFC which isn't for a couple weeks yet, Mr R Is obviously a very busy man at the moment.  My DH is persisting we still have our NHS go at the Chaucer (even though I don't like it down there) We have an appointment on the 18th Sep, it's been a while since we were last down there so need to have another meeting with the consultant.

I became an auntie today and I'm ashamed to say I have taken it very badly,  My DH accused me of being selfish which I really am not.  I am very happy for them but just can't help feeling sad that I am still not in the club.

Take care all

Sarah xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening everyone - it been a while so I thought I'd say "hello".

Drownedgirl: I'm absolutely delighted at your news - you must be over the moon.  Take good care of yourself and look forward to hearing how you progress.  If you want to chat with people at the same stage as you on FF then look at "Bun in the Oven" and there are various threads such as waiting for first scan, 1st trimester etc.  I've made lots of new friends, and the support and laughs are definitely worth it.

Dobby: how are you coping with the drugs for your new cycle? Hope things are going OK.

Sarah: Glad you've got a follow-up consultation.  Don't rush a decision over private/NHS treatment as there's lots to think about.  Please don't beat yourself up over feeling sad when someone you know has a baby - it is entirely natural.  I went through it so many times, what with my sister, sister-in-law and lots of friends ... especially when they all got pregnant so easily.  Somehow I managed to be strong when I was face-to-face, but always fell apart once I got home again.

I saw on one of the other threads that Lizzylou went into hospital to be induced in the week, but haven't seen anything else since.  I'm keeping a eye out for more news.

As for me I'm doing fine - coming up 28 weeks which I can't quite believe.  Have been mainly healthy although I did have a spell of SPD which was painful.  Luckily this seems to have gone away again, so I'm taking things easy and being very careful now.  I have a friend who is suffering very badly and can only get around on crutches.

Best wishes to you all, Katy x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just popping on to say CONGRATULATIONS   to Drownedgirl. What excellent news and fingers crossed that this is a really sticky little bean (or beans of course!)   

Katy - good to hear that you're doing so well. Have you decided when you're going to start your maternity leave? I would imagine that the travelling up to London must be getting quite wearing now.

Sarah - Good luck with your next plans. It's totally natural to feel upset when others around you have their babies, especially when it's often so easy for them. I do understand how you feel about the NHS 'go.' It's hard when you feel comfortable with a clinic to go elsewhere. However, I think that the Chaucer has pretty good rates of success and you never know whether a fresh perspective might help. I wish you well, whatever you decide.

Dobby - Sorry to hear that this last cycle was a BFN   It must have been hard going through it all with such a little one to look after - not so easy (if impossible) to lounge about/put your feet up when you feel the need! Are you cycling again or about to? If so, good luck!! 

Thinking of Jo and Lizzylou and wondering whether we have some new arrivals yet!!! Don't forget to let us know, girls.

As for me, I've just had a treatment cycle at the Lister and am currently on the dreaded 2ww (again!) I had one blastocyst transferred this time and am hoping and praying that it's hanging on...we'll see  

Love Lou x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Weezz, have everything crossed for you. When do you test?

Katy, thanks for the tips and glad the SPD hasn't stuck around. Have you bought all the baby stuff now?

Sarah, I find it really hard hearing about pgs and babies. I've actually NOT yet met DP's niece's child, born in Jan. Was waiting till pg myself, would you believe.

Dobby, sorry about your BFN


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lou - Pleased to hear that you're having another go.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you, and will check this page more often to see how you're doing.  I guess it's good that it's the school holidays, so no excuses about being too busy to put your feet up!

I haven't bought a single thing for the baby yet.  I'm not superstitious about it, but until we've decorated what will be the baby's room there won't be any space to put things.  As I write (9.30pm on Sunday night) DH is stripping wallpaper!  We had a plasterer in last week to skim the ceiling, but having started to remove the wallpaper we've found we need him back to do at least one wall, possibly more.  

However I've been doing some research on the internet about what to buy and where from so hopefully I'll be fairly brief once I get to the shops.  

I'm working the next two weeks, then two weeks off, then 3 more weeks before finishing at the end of September.  The commuting isn't too bad at the moment - trains all have air-con, and if it gets too crowded I can sit in first class by using my special "Mums-to-be" season ticket.  

Katy x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hiya just wanted to gatecrash too let you all know -

I have wonderful news, Lizzylou's beautiful girls have arrived!

They were born last Friday - 10/8/07

Welcome to the world Phoenix Daisy (weighing in at 6.6lbs) and Izobela Sofiya (weighing in at 6.3lbs)

Congratulations Lizzylou and DH!

Liz
x​


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Aww, how fantastic! Congrats to all!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations, Lizzylou!

Wonderful, wonderful news!!!  My best wishes to you and DH.

Katy x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Congratulations Lizzylou and DH!!!! What lovely news and what fantastic weights for twins. Looking forward to hearing from you,

Lou xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Congratulations to LizzyLou and DH on the safe arrival of your two little ones.   

Also many congratulations to Drowned Girl.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that as Lou says this one (these ones) are very sticky ones for you.   

Katy great to hear that you are getting on so well.  Not many working weeks now for you - time has gone so quickly.

Sarah - good luck with whatever you decide.  DH and I are waiting to start our tx at Chaucer any day now..... just waiting for AF to show up, but typical she's late this month.   Canterbury is really inconvenient for us but it seems silly to turn down a free go when its offered to you so we are putting up with the travelling to and fro.  I am having to take alot of holiday to cover time for scans etc, whereas at SEFC of course they start scans early in the morning and I could get to work on time so no-one was any the wiser.  I can completely understand how you feel with another new baby on the scene.  I must admit I am the same - I can cope with people face to face but when on my own I just fall apart.  You're not being selfish - its just human nature when you are in the position you are.

Lou - wishing you all the luck in the world that this tx works for you.   

Hi to everyone else I've missed.  Sorry I have been away so long.  After our IVF BFN I took it really hard and just could not face logging on.  We had another IUI in July and got another BFN but have not had long to dwell on that as we are off again only 4 weeks later!  I must say that I am beginning to lose all hope and cannot begin to get excited about this tc at all.  Its almost as though I am going through the hoops.  Maybe when I'm stimming and having scans etc it will all become a bit more real and exciting?? 

Jo - waiting to hear that your bundle of joy has arrived safe and sound - I think it must be any day now??  Let us know when you find a few spare minutes!  or ?

Lots of love to all

H xxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Many congratulations Lizzylou - am delighted to hear that your beautiful baby girls have arrived safely.  Wishing you lots of fun, laughter and happiness with them  

Cassis x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Drownedgirl - Absolutely fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you!  

Huge congratulations to Lizzylou and hubby on the arrival of your beautiful baby girls!   

As for our little bundle, well he/she is obviously very comfortable in my tummy as I'm now a week overdue, I've tried all the usual remedies/suggestions and still nothing, but he/she will come when they are ready!

Cassis, Aitch, Sarah, Lou, Dobby and Katy - Great to hear from you all and thanks for your kind wishes, love and hugs to you all  

Jo
xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Enjoy your last few days, Jo!!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Something else...

when we first asked SEFC about drugs, they said buy through them, prices were standard.

Remember it's £15 for 15 cyclogest.

They sent me a px for some more, and I asked my local chemist how much... they said £20 for 45, so that's less than half the price of SEFC... i wonder if that's typical for all the drugs they sell?


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

First of all, huge congratulations to Lizzylou and her DH on their healthy bouncing daughters.       What fantastic weights for twins!!   Lizzylou, I don't know where you hid them because I can remember you saying how tiny you were in the early days of pg.  I hope you are all well and the sleepless nights aren't too busy!

Drowned girl - big congratulations to you on your BFP.    Fingers crossed for a very healthy 9 months.  Good luck for your scan.

Jo - sorry to hear you are still waiting.  First babies are often late; aren't they?  Not that that is much comfort to you right now.  I hope you don't have to wait much longer.

Katy - glad that everything is going so well for you and that you are obviously blooming. 

Lou - loads of good luck for a BFP!  Thinking of you loads.

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.  I needed to take some time away and get my strength from somewhere to go through another tx.  We have just gone through our first FET.  We thawed 11 frosties and 5 grew well.  I had one blasto and 2 morulas put back which looked like they might still do something.  Test day is Monday which is exactly a year to the day since we got our BFP which went horribly wrong.  I so hope that this time we will be more lucky.  Time will tell.

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned personally.

Emma
xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Emma, I have everything crossed for you. Sounds like you transferred embryos with a good chance!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

How is everybody? Emma, hope you got your BFP

xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a little note to say that I got my BFP! It's very early days and I'm nervous to get too excited yet but things are definitely moving in the right direction. Thanks for all your support over the last year and drownedgirl - so pleased to hear that all was well at the scan xxx 

Love Lou x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Lou, I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you for thinking of me Drowned Girl.  My test day was changed by the clinic from today to Wednesday so I am still in la la land of the dreaded 2WW. AAAAAGGGGHH.  I am not going to give in and test early so there's no need to send round any  .

Glad you are OK and your scan showed twins.  How exciting.  Look after yourself.

Lou - fantastic news.  Take good care of yourself.

Hi to everyone else

Emma
xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Emma, I can't imagine having to wait even longer! How are you coping?


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lou: CONGRATULATIONS!!!  From your profile it looks like it was 3rd time lucky for you too.  I'm so pleased to hear your news.  

Make sure you take things easy now!  Between 6 and 12 weeks I felt SO, SO tired all the time, and while I was only properly sick a few times I felt I could throw up at any moment all through the day.

Drownedgirl: Sorry you had the scare over some bleeding, but glad the scan could provide the reassurance that things are OK.  And twins!  Amazing!!!  

Emma: I have everything crossed for you; so hard to extend the the 2WW.  It's agony enough having to wait, so I really do sympathise.  

Katy x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks, Katy and Drowned Girl for your kind wishes.  My head is spinning!!

Well, this morning I decided I couldn't wait any longer so I tested 1 day early.  I got a BFN and feel so deflated.  I know it is 1 day early so there is a remote chance it was too early and I might get a better result tomorrow.  I have a lump in my throat which I have only had on previous tx when I got a BFP which is giving me some hope (not much!).  My (.)(.) initially had no reaction to cyclogest this time round but the last few days have definitely got heavier.  I am torturing myself and so wish the next 24 hours would be over so I will know once a for all.  I think we will call it a day if this doesn't work.

Sorry this is such a "me" post.

Emma
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Emma. How soul destroying. And after you have some symptoms too. I hope a line appears for you tomorrow. What sort of test did you use?
x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

I can hope but it seems unlikely now .... I used a Clearblue test (not the digital one as I can't cope with the negative words!).

Emma
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

:-(

I don't know if it's better to have an idea it failed, but still some hope, or to wait till the last day and have it hit you right in the face with no possible get out. I'm so sorry. It's awful to get so far and not have it work.

xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi guys

thanks for your best wishes. I am delighted with my girls and being a twin mummy is the BEST!!  

Drowneded girl you will soon find that out!! CONGRATS i was so pleased to see you on the twin bumps thread!! 

Lou cannot believe that you got a BFP well done I am over the moon !!! I thought you were great on the 6th by the way really proff!!!! thanks! 
katy hope all is going well

Jo any news yet 

Emma really hope tom brings a better result.....   ....if not keep working your way through those embies on ice, thats what i did and it paid off!! 

love and luck to everyone else 

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s when is our next meet up


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I have been in a world of my own.  First up congratulations lizzylou you must be on  
  Drownedgirl   fab news.

And secondly I tested positive last monday    .  So I think I  am officially 6 weeks pg.  I have my 8 week scan in 2 weeks.  An absolute miracle.  I think Michael must be a genius we had 4 failed IUI with more swimmers on the NHS.

Good luck to everyone.  I think you are at the right clinic.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

maybe said:


> And secondly I tested positive last monday   . So I think I am officially 6 weeks pg. I have my 8 week scan in 2 weeks. An absolute miracle.


  

Fantastic news!


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

 Just to let you know that our beautiful baby girl was born on Tuesday 21st August at 15.38 by C section, she weighed 7lb 10oz and we called her Cerys Amelia! She really is adorable and she is an angel baby as far as the sleeping goes! 

Hey Maybe - Huge congratulations!!!  

Drownedgirl - Wow twinnies, I'm a twinny and we had sooooo much fun!!!  

Emma - I'm thinking of you  

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Jo
xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Aww, congratulations, Jo!


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Congratulations Jo!!!!  

Cerys looks absolutely gorgeous and that's great that she's sleeping well. How are you feeling after the c-section?

Love Lou x


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Many congratulations Jo on the safe arrival of Cerys Amelia - she looks absolutely gorgeous.  Hope you are well and recovering from the C-section.  Wishing you loads of fun and happiness with her.

Cassis x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations Jo.........born on the twins due date too  

Glad you are having good sleep, we are not too bad either once they are actually asleep!!! Hope you are recovering well from c-section, make sure you mobile yourself plenty and recobery is then quick

would be great to meet up one day again!!!

take care and well done!!!!!!!!!!!  

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Congratulations LizzyLou and WillowWisp on the safe arrival of your girls - they all look gorgeous!

I'm glad you are managing to get some sleep - you've got them well trained already!

Hi to everyone else and congratulations to those with BFPs.

Its very quiet on here recently - I hope you are all keeping well.

Best wishes

H xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

aitch said:


> Its very quiet on here recently - I hope you are all keeping well.


We're struggling a bit with several episodes of bleeding which is scary.

Aitch, you're waiting a year for your FET?

x


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello everyone..wow what alot of BFP's ...

I have just had another BFN..cycle 12! now really fed up ..we will go again in Oct and then I think call it a day for this year..if we need to we will start again in the New Year..but you know how it is ...hard to make any plans..

Had a grrrrr moment today...went to my old work (old boss is 30 weeks pregnant!) I left as I was finding it hard as 3 out of 8 were expecting and 2 others I knew of were trying..found myself stressing about it all and really do not need it..she said 'congratulations..you are obviously pregnant..very rounded tum!!' what do you say to that??

I really hope that things are okay for you drowned girl..take it really easy and put your feet up and rest as much as possible..

speak soon

Honey Pot


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Honey Pot :-(

How gruelling. 
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for spotting the deliberate mistake Drowned Girl - it was supposed to say Sept 07 - I'm currently on the lovely 2ww


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

good luck Helen got everythng crossed


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

aitch said:


> Thanks for spotting the deliberate mistake Drowned Girl - it was supposed to say Sept 07 - I'm currently on the lovely 2ww


I did think that was rather planning ahead!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I'd have a quick look to see how you're all doing.

Helen: I have everything crossed for you on your 2WW!

Drownedgirl: Hope that things have calmed down for you after the bleeding episodes.  You must take things easy and rest as much as you can.

Honeypot: So sorry to hear about your BFN.  Your trip to your old work sounded terrible too.  Big hugs for you and your other half ... take some time to recover and think through your plans.

Jo and Lizzylou: I hope that you're settling down and getting used to motherhood.

Special "hellos" to Lou and Cassis - it was lovely to meet you both at that lunch in Tonbridge back in the spring.  Hope you're both keeping well.

As for me I'm fine.  Had another check-up with the midwife today (32 weeks) and things are all normal.  I have two more weeks at work left, which is a really weird prospect.  No doubt I'll fill the time with shopping and meeting friends for coffee, lunch etc.  I'll have to get out of the house a fair amount as DH works at home and he won't want me under his feet!  

Katy x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Drowned Girl - sorry to hear about your recent scares with bleeding. I can only imagine how scary that must be.  From reading on here it does seem that many ladies do bleed through the first trimester.  Keep resting as much as you can. Presumably your Dr is happy with the way everthing is going though?

HoneyPot - sorry to hear about your BFN.  Sending you and DH hugs.

Katy - my how time flies - only 2 weeks left at work!!  I can understand how weird that must feel but hey - what an exciting time you have to come!!

Hi Lizzylou - thanks for the good luck wishes.  How is it going?

Hi to everyone else.

Love Helen xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, they say it is OK, but it's been very scary :-(

Clots and flooding... not nice at all!

Hard to believe that are hanging in there


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

First of all, big congratulations to Jo on your beautiful daughter.  I hope you are well and enjoying motherhood.

Drowned Girl - sorry to hear about your bleeding.  As H said, lots of ladies seem to bleed during the first trimester.  I hope that it settles down soon and you can enjoy being pg.  Try and rest as much as you can when your little one is asleep.

Honeypot - sorry to hear about your BFN.  Look after yourself.

H - lots of luck for your 2ww.     Really hope that you have success with your frosties.  Hope you aren't going too mad.  

Katy - I can't believe that you stop work in 2 weeks.    It seems like only yesterday since you got your  !!

We had our follow up appointment with Mr R on Monday and have taken the very difficult decision to stop any further tx.  We still have 11 frosties but feel that we just cannot take it any more.  Closing the door of the clinic for the last time was so hard!  We aren't going to destroy the frosties until we are ready to do so.  It seems strange not to be focussing on the next tx and when that will be etc etc but we really cannot face yet another BFN after 6 goes.  I will still pop on here to check how you all are getting on and hope to see lots of BFP's!!!!

Emma
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Emma, what a terribly hard decision. I bet you have shed many tears. I hope you can find peace. Will you think about adoption? I hope you and DP are taking care of each other.


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

I know I haven’t posted for ages, and it has been really quiet on here.  I am a bit behind with congratulations and things so……..

Lizzy and Willowisp, lots of congratulations on the births of your daughters.  I hope they bring you just as much joy and love as our daughter has bought us, and laughs too!! Hopefully your sleepless nights will not last long!!!

Very best wishes to drownedgirl and Weezz on your BFPs.  Look after yourself.

Katy H, good luck for your impending birth.. hope everything goes really well for you.  Presumably you have given up work now?  I start back on Monday; which is just awful.  I can’t believe where the last 7 ½ months have gone to.. I really can’t!

Aitch and Emma sorry to hear of your news, and your decision, Emma. Lots of hugs to you both.

Sarah… hope you are OK… I know I was supposed to phone you but haven’t because of what is below.

I had a really, really hard time dealing with the BFN from our cycle in June/early July – far worse than either of the IUIs or the ICSI cycle before my BFP with my daughter.  We went to see Mr R for a follow up appointment in July, who was his usual positive self and suggested that we started straight again, the norestitherone route again rather than waiting for a period which meant that I could then start stimming in the next couple of weeks so we started another ICSI cycle in August.  We have been really blessed and got another BFP at the beginning of September and had our first scan today which showed one lovely embie with a nice strong heartbeat, so fingers crossed everything will be OK from here on.  I know we are really lucky to have BFPs twice and I haven’t posted our news before because I didn’t want to upset anyone, and hopefully I haven’t….. really sorry if I have.

So with a bit of luck, although I go back to work on Monday, I will only be at work for 5 months and then off again for the rest of 2008 – hopefully the summer will be nicer next year than this one!!!

Best Wishes to anyone I have forgotten to mention.

Dobby


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Dobby, I'm so pleased!

xxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Congratulations, dobby.  Drowned girl, hope all is still going well.  

As anyone can see by my profile update our BFP joy turned to mc heartbreak.  I never knew anything could hurt so much.  We had a scan and everything looked good.  We saw the heartbeat, foetal sac looked good it all seemed fine.  Then fate, which appears to have a nasty sense of humour, started the mc the very next day.

3 weeks ago today.  We are not giving up and have a follow up appt on monday to plan where we go from here.

Stay strong everyone.

maybe.


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats dobby i know how much you wanted another one  

Helen am sorry to see your BFN i hope the other route you decide to take works out!

Katy like the new picie good luck with the birth  

maybe so sorry to hear about your m/c i know myself after having two how much it hurts esp when you are so overjoyed with the BFP. however to give the cloud a silver lining it always gave me hope knowing that it could work and the next tx i had after me mc worked!!! so dont give up!!

emma how are you doing? hop-e you and dh are keeping strong, whats the next plan of action? are you def giving up!

weezz  how is school with the little ones, i remember just how hard it was when really tired look back now and wonder how i ever did it? you wait till you are heavily pg and cant get up pff the floor after playing letter bingo or something   

all is well here apart from at night, 2 oclock last night i fnally mamnged to get both girls down....little monkies!!!


Jo how is it going? have you got a routine yet? we havent and am beginnin to hate the question as not sure if i should have one or not. DH and i not really routibe people! what do you think?

i was in town the other day and had the usual cooing over the twins and some bloke said oh two for the price of one i sad yes literally..............if only he knew.     and just how expensive the two for the price of one was!!!

anyhow love to anyone i have missed

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatyJ (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi  I have just joined the site, and on my well I suppose third treatment at SEFC (no 2 was abandoned so no sure if I count it - I try not to!)  Lovely to read all your posts.  Emma you are such a brave lady and an inspiration.  And all the good news of little babies is wonderful too.

Sorry to add another Katy to confuse everyone - its a good name!

Just on Day 6 PT and have really belly ache like AF is on its way - feeling utterly terrible!!  Should I lose all hope or could this be something else?  TEst date due next SUnday but doubt I will get there anyway...THis happened last time although not this early.

Have recently given up work to concentrate on treatment which was a bad idea, so now obsessing with everything!  Guidance appreciated.

Love KatyJ


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Emma: Sounds like you've had a hard decision to make, and everyone will respect you enormously for being so brave and dignified about it. 

Maybe: So sorry to hear about your m/c ... take care of yourself and DH.  Here's a big hug for you too    Good luck with the follow-up appointment.  As Lizzylou says, there is hope after a m/c so don't rush into anything.

Aitch: Sorry to hear your news.  Good luck on the new journey that you're currently investigating.

drownedgirl: How are you getting on?  I hope the bleeding has stopped.

Weezz: Don't know if you're still dropping in here at all, but "hello" if you are!

Lizzylou: Glad to hear you're enjoying motherhood.  You must really have your hands full right now.  I remember when my sister had her twins, and it was really frantic for a good few months.  I wouldn't worry about any "routine" - just getting through each day is an achievement  

Dobby: CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I am so pleased to hear that you've got a BFP.  Good luck with everything, and hope you have a trouble-free pregnancy.  

KatyJ: Welcome!    Sending my best wishes.  The actual implantation into the lining of your uterus can cause aches and pains very similar to AF, so fingers crossed!

As to me I finished work on Thursday so I'm now a lady of leisure!  I've got lots to do as we've barely started any baby shopping yet.  So far the nursery is decorated, and the car seat and pushchair should be delivered next week.  I've written a list of all the other things, so next week I intend to get busy with some online shopping.  I suppose I should think about packing a hospital bag soon (once I've got something to put in it!)  We also start NCT classes on Monday which will make everything seem much more real.

Better go now - DH has just got back from the gym and says he is STARVING ... time to warm up some soup!

Katy x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Katy,

We have had our follow up appt and Michael would let us try this month!!. A bit too soon for me,  maybe end of november.  So fingers crossed.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Maybe,

We found that the clinic were very keen for us to try again straight away after our 2nd BFN in September last year.  I think you're right to take some time out ... it's important to prepare mentally as well as just being OK for your body.  

We decided to wait a few months; had the holiday we couldn't have during treatment over the summer; enjoyed Christmas and New Year celebrations then got going again in late January.  

Take good care and best of luck, Katy x


----------



## KatyJ (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello there ...if there is anyone out there..

AF arrived today (12dpt)so feeling very very sorry for myself and like this is NEVER going to happen.  

Now for a weekend of agonising over hw much more of my life to give over to this hell...

Comforted by your strength Maybe.  

KatyJ


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Katy. I'm so sorry. And not to get to the test date. You must be so upset.


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Yes, I do pop on here from time to time to catch up with everyone's news!

Katy - Wow, not long to go now for you. Have fun with the shopping and getting the nursery ready. Your new piccie is great - you're really blooming!

Dobby - Congratulations on your BFP and a little brother/sister for your daughter. That's lovely news 

Lizzylou - Your girls sound so cute even if they are keeping you up half the night!! It must be harder with two, routine or not, 'cos surely one wakes up the other? You are so right about the teaching - I'm practically in tears by the end of the week 'cos I'm so exhausted and I'm finding it very hard to concentrate in staff meetings and the like.

Drownedgirl - How is your pregnancy progressing? No more scares I hope! You really deserve a nice, calm one after everything you've been through.

My sympathies go out to maybe and katy   You're right to wait until it feels like the right time to start again. Don't be pressurized into getting going again too soon. It's important to build up your physical and mental reserves for tx. I so hope next time will be the one for you both  

Jo - How are you and Cerys (hope I've remembered that correctly) getting on?

Love to Helen, Emma and Cassis  

I'm fine, thank you, and eagerly awaiting our 12 week scan at Pembury on Tuesday. We had another scan at the Lister at 9 weeks and all looked well then but I've managed to freak myself out by buying a doppler from ebay and not finding anything so the inevitable worries set in. Mind you, as DH said, it does look like something out of a cracker and barely picks up my heartbeat so I need to be a bit level-headed here 

Take care!

Love Lou xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

weezz said:


> Drownedgirl - How is your pregnancy progressing? No more scares I hope! You really deserve a nice, calm one after everything you've been through.


Lou,our edds must be very close (mine is 17th April)

I carried on bleeding till about 11w, which was scary. What with that and general fears about twin.s it's hard not to feel a little detached. We had our NT scan on Thursday, and everything was great (what a difference it makes having Hobbesy's lovely young eggs) but as we took DS with us, and the scan took 1 1/2 h, DP had to take him home after a while, and DP didn't get to see much of the babies, which would help him bond I think.


----------



## beena (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi girls

I just found this chat from a post in the Kent forum.

I too am being treated by Mr W at the SEFC and live in Tunbridge Wells. Am on 2nd cycle of clomid at the moment but if no luck after cycle 3 we'll be moving on to IUI. 

Just wanted to say hi really! 

Bxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

welcome beena and good luck.

a quick moan,  I am on day 2 of downregging and what fun a guy in the office has just announced his partner is 3 months pg. Here we go again baby baby baby talk.  What really grates if I hadn't had the mc I would be over 4 months by now.  aaargggghh.  Feelin very very very jealous and bitter  .  Not good emotions.


----------



## KatyJ (Sep 24, 2007)

HI 

Welcome Beena

Good luck!  Mr R is great.  

I know how you feel Maybe.  I am going to take up meditation I think to transport me out of those feelings - can't see how else to deal with them!  I have spent a lovely week in New York rather marred by being surrounded by babies - and being the only childless one I have to say I was treated like some sad old maiden aunt!  Perhaps it was just me being sensitive....

Hardest thing is everyone is now on their second child it seems.

Next treatment at the end of the month.  Last one I think...I need my sanity back!

Good luck with this one Maybe.  Crossingeverything!

BTW does anyone have a view on Long Protocol vs Short Protocol?  Does SEFC ever do Long Protocol?

I will go now and stop inflicting my negativity on you!

KatyJ


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi KatyJ,

I know what you mean we started ttc before some of our friends even decided they want kids and now most have 2, one even has 3.  I am on short protocol this cycle hopefully with more success,  the last one was downgraded to IUI.  My long protocol on the NHS yeilded 6 eggs,  which they were then too late in collecting ( our appeal for another free go has been turned down).  So depending on how this cycle goes I will have an opionion on long and short.

Good luck with you next cycle.  I will hopefully be stimming around the 26th, you?.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Katy H here - I gave birth to our baby boy on Wednesday night at Pembury Hospital. If you want to know the details then I've posted on the "birth announcements" page at:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120372.0


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Katy!

Many congratulations to you and Steve on the safe arrival of baby Thomas.  What fantastic news.  Have been thinking about you lots lately wondering when your little one was going to arrive.  Wishing you lots of fun and happiness with him.

With love,

Cassis x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Page 3!.  I thought I would post just to move us up.  Are all SEFC ladies doing well?.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

We're fine. I see you're doing an ICSI cycle, maybe... good luck!
xx


----------



## KatyJ (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi 

Both Maybe and I are midway through new ICSI cycle. Trying to think  

I had EC today - owww.  5 eggs after 40 minutes of struggling - now sure why?!

Now the waiting game - am going for Blastocyst this time.

How are you doing Drownedgirl?


----------



## KatyJ (Sep 24, 2007)

Me again.

If anyone is out there, had bad news today.  No eggs fertilised, not one.  Looks like the end of the road.  Such heartache.   

Advice on how to deal with this would be truly appreciated.


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry Katy. Thats just not fair.

My only advice is to allow yourself time before making any decisions. I'm sure things feel very raw at the moment, and you're probably a little in shock.

I'm thinking of you

Keri -x-


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Katy. What a terrible shock that must be, after all you have gone through already. I'm so sorry.


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

I think both Kate and I have had better weeks.  my cycle has been abandoned.  I had a scan to check my follies and they had gone, ruptured early.  Unbelievable.  I still have confidence in Mr R,  but some people have suggested after 2 downgraded icsi cycles to look elsewhere.  when I had my NHS cycle I had blood tests every couple of days tracking hormone levels.  Has anyone had that kind of close monitoring there?.

I hope everyone else is doing well and looking forward to christmas.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

maybe said:


> I think both Kate and I have had better weeks. my cycle has been abandoned. I had a scan to check my follies and they had gone, ruptured early. Unbelievable. I still have confidence in Mr R, but some people have suggested after to downgraded icsi cycles to look elsewhere. when I had my NHS cycle I had blood tests every couple of days tracking hormone levels. Has anyone had that kind of close monitoring there?.


How awful. It really is a run of bad news here. I haven't really heard of people reporting blood tests, but I'm far from an IVF expert.

I'm so sorry you have both had such an awful time just before Christmas.


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Maybe & Katy - Your news is so so unfair, I'm so sorry you have both had to go through this, as the other girls said it will still be so raw and you should both take time before making any decisions? Sending huge   to you both. 

Maybe - I'm going to PM you if you don't mind?

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Jo
xx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Hope you don't mind me joining you ? 

I'm at the SEFC and have had all my tx cycles there. I'm currently in my 5th 2ww   just carrying on as normal this time and it's quite amazing how much better i feel and how the time is flying by. (Next week may be a different story !! )

Maybe - Just to let you know you are not the only one who has ovulated early - it happened to me too on my first ICSI cycle in August, hope i haven't started a trend but Mr R had never seen it before and was completely shocked since then i know there has been another who has ovulated early at SEFC - very odd ? But anyway Mr R sorted me out with Orgalutran (bit more expensive than Suprecur) have had 2 cycles with it and haven't ovulated before EC with it so seems to do the trick - Perhaps you could aske Mr R about it in your follow up appt ?

Love Tilly xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

good luck tilly i got pg on my 5th go and i had the same attitude about carrying on as usual.....worked 4 me so lets have fingers crossed! 

maybe and katy sorry to hear about your BFn 

Jo hope you are well how is it all going?

lizzy


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear about Katy and Maybe.  Take some time to recover and think things through before rushing to any decisions.  Hopefully Christmas will provide a bit of a distraction from the intensity of treatment for you and your other halfs.

All my best wishes to you both, whatever you decide to do next.

Katy H xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

We are going to try again with SEFC  in the spring.  

I expect everyone feels the same but I am tired of watching every penny,  thinking this top would be a vial of menopur etc etc. So I have said we need a holiday first.  A lovely relaxing warming holiday,  what bliss.

And then   watch out follies.  You better behave.

Good  luck to everyone, have a lovely christmas.  And don't forget to be a little selfish with your time you and your DH/DP deserve a little special treatment.


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello ladies

Hope that you all had a nice Christmas..

How time has flown, it only seems like yesterday that some of you had BFP's and now the baby/ies are here...

We have carried on and on and on with the SEFC...just had our 14th cycle...and tested yesterday..

total shock..BFP....so lets hope! We are very scared as have been here twice before and lost one around 5 weeks and another after heart beat scan.

Is it normal to have lots of cramps in the first few weeks? I seem to remember having them the last time we had a BFP!

Take care

Honey Pot


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Fingers Crossed said:


> We have carried on and on and on with the SEFC...just had our 14th cycle...and tested yesterday..
> 
> total shock..BFP....so lets hope! We are very scared as have been here twice before and lost one around 5 weeks and another after heart beat scan.
> 
> Is it normal to have lots of cramps in the first few weeks?


Oh, I'm so pleased for you!

I had cramps the first few weeks also bleeding


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I am relatively new to SEFC and am gonna try IUI instead of the usual IVF, as it seems to have good success rates.  I am strting with my next cycle.  can anyone give me any advice what it is like and what happens.

Good luck to you all whatever stage you are at.

Love sarah
x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

hi Sarah,  

There  are 2 types of  IUI's natural and medicated.  Most people have some sort of medication eg clomid. You hopefully want 2 nice juicy follies,  no more than 3 or they will abandon.  The procedure is a lot less intrusive than IVF.  Hubby fills a pot,  they take it away filter it down to the best swimmers and use a catheter to pop back into the womb.

I have had success at SEFC with an IUI when I had an IVF downgraded.  So all the best and hopefully you will have a nice BFP for the new year.

Good luck to everyone trying in 2008.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sarahsm said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am relatively new to SEFC and am gonna try IUI instead of the usual IVF, as it seems to have good success rates. I am strting with my next cycle. can anyone give me any advice what it is like and what happens.
> 
> ...


Hi

Why not join the ladies on the IUI board as I'm sure they'll be able to offer you plenty of advise regards the treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## KatyJ (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Have been on a break from this site for a while...mulling things over. But thank you so much for all yor words of support, it means a lot.

Mr R has said that it is unlikely that I will conceive using my own eggs as he has real concerns about egg quality, although I don't produce enough to do any testing so will never really know it seems.  Well so much for male factor.
So I have spent some time grieving over the loss of my own child..and am considering egg donation and overseas adoption, and generally trying to rebuild it all.  Oh yes and looking for a new job so I can get back to work and stop feeling sorry for myself!

Keri and Drownedgirl - your story is wonderful.  Looked at your blogs.  Wow.  Two beautiful babies  

KatyH your Thomas is adorable.  

Maybe please let me know how you are doing.  I think some time off is a wonderful idea.  

The journey continues...


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Katy, I'm sorry things didn't work out with your eggs and now you're at a bit of a crossroads. If you wnat to PM any time, feel free, or pop over to the DE/DI board.

xxx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

It is soooooooo quiet on here...Also the each time I have been to the clinic the waiting room has been really quiet!!

Is everyone okay? Is there going to be a meet up again at some point soon? 

Love honeypot (fingers crossed)


----------



## beena (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Honeypot!

I am going for a scan at the clinic on Friday too! How funny! I'm 10 weeks today with twins! Hope they're both still ok in there. 

To be honest I haven't been on here for ages as have been so ill with MS. Have you had MS at all? 
Beena x


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Honeypot I'm so pleased to hear things are going well for you. I'll have my fingers crossed for you and Beena on Friday  x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

And from me too


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all

Honeypot I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!! 14 goes ..........wow what a brave lady you are!!!! I always said that i would keep on going til it finally happened but im not sure i could have kept up with you!!! A true inspiration that you are for many!!!! You deserve it well done and many many congrats!!! do you know how many are in there??


Beena - i now have twins and the MS was just awful---however it kept me going throughout my pg as it made me feel everything was ok in there (thats not to say that if you dont have MS that its not). I did however have it all the way through but that is rare! I gave birth to two healthy twin girls at 38+3 good luck for your scan on 10th (mine was also on a friday) must be lucky!!! 

Drowndedgirl your parcel is on its way sorry i have been so slow!!! hope you are well

being a twin mummy is just great by the way hope you enjoy it as much as me!!
love to everyone i have missed


lizzy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow...it's rush hour on the board now...everyone is here!

HELLLLLLLLOOOOOO!

Lizzylou I just have the one little one in there..and boy is it a very special one..bless Michael..I am sure that he had a tear in his eye when he did the viability scan. He has been my rock (other than DH of course!) and without him I am not sure that I could have carried on. The staff there feel like my family is a funny sort of way..I do miss Cassie though!

What time is your scan Beena? Mine is 8.00 and if all is alright..(so hope that it is) then I am off to Haywards Heath hospital to have my 10 weeks bloods done. I am 10 weeks tomorrow so one day behind you. I think that I remember you in the waiting room whilst I was at the clinic..I am not too sure as the picture of you is quite small..but I think that you were sitting on the sofa near the coffee machine and I was across (probably reading a very boring text book!)

Perhaps when we have got the scary next couple of weeks out of the way we can meet up..we might just fit it in before Drowned girl has her twinnies..

There seem to be a lot of twins at the moment..actually Mr R said that they had a great end of the year last year with lots of BFPs..we are so lucky to have such a dedicated and amazing consultant..I shall certainly raise a glass of champagne to him if we are lucky enough to have a beautiful baby at the end of this pretty terrible journey!

Love Honey Pot (fingers crossed)


----------



## beena (Oct 31, 2007)

My scans at 8.30am so we may well cross paths in the waiting room. Come and say hi if you see me there with DH! How funny if you think you might have seen me before - we got our BFPs so close together so it could have been couldn't it.

I so hope my MS doesn't last all the way through. I know it will still be worth it to get two little beans at the end of it all but I am so looking forward to the second trimester when hopefully I will be able to get out and about and enjoy being pg finally and showing off my already visible bump at 10 weeks.  Think I'm gonna be huge.....

Anyway, if I don't see you on Friday Honeypot - good luck with your scan and let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed for you hun.

xxx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello 

Just to say that my scan went well today...phew! It is amazing how much the baby has grown and changed in a couple of weeks. 
We have our next scan on the 19th Feb at the NHS hospital..need to make another appointment to see Mr R as well!

Hope that you have had good news Beena? ( I did poke my head around the waiting room as I left but couldn't see you!! I came out at 8.20 so must have just missed you!

love honeypot (fingers crossed)


----------



## beena (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Honeypot

I'm so pleased your scan went well. Mr R mentioned you had been i before me! He was in such a happy chirpy mood today wasn't he!

Sorry we missed you - I think we must have just missed you as we got there at about 8.21am. Our scan went well too - two jumping beans with pounding little hearts and little amrs and legs and even fingers and toes! We were speechless at the difference in just 3 weeks!

Still waiting for our 12 week appointment at Pembury. Where are you having yours done? 

Beena xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

We are having our 12 week scan at Haywards Heath Princess Royal on 19th Feb..only got the appointment through yesterday. I had all of the bloods done this morning. They wanted me to go yesterday but I wanted to have scan at the SEFC first to make sure all was okay as we have a history of a missed miscarriage. You could really notice the difference between private and NHS. I have booked to have the nuchal fold done on the 19th Feb in the evening at the Nuffield Hospital in T.Wells. aswell. I think that is it for appointments until then.
I am thinking about spreading the news now..have you? We have told very few people..but Michael seemed fine about things being okay. 
I am so pleased for you that all is well..it is such a relief isn't it? Mr R spent ages going through all of the bits and pieces..it is amazing that you can see the fingers and toes. I have lots of pictures but they are a bit fuzzy and no where near as clear as it was on the scanner. I might try and post them onto my profile later!
I took today off sick as I am knackered and thought what the heck! It has been a long old road to get here and I am going to rest when I can ..a sunny Friday seems like the perfect day to do it. 
When you are back to the SEFC?

Speak soon

honeypot


----------



## beena (Oct 31, 2007)

I've got the day off too so's hubby so the weekend has started early hasn;t it for us. And it's so gorgeous and sunny. Will take the doggy out for a walk in a bit if I can muster enough energy! 

We don't have a date for our 12 week nuchal scan - we're having the free nhs one at Pembury as we're having twins so they have to give us one apparently. We were booked in to the nuffield to have it on the 20th Feb but cancelled that this week to save some pennies. 

We've only told my parents and my 2 best friends sof ar. Hubby want to wait until after the 12 week scan to tell his parents and the rest of our families and friends. He's really superstitious about it so wants to wait till then and I don't mind as it's only another 10 days or so to go.

We might go for another last scan with Mr R at 14 wks as he says he can tell the sexes then and we want to know as it's twins and would be nice to see everyone at the clinic one last time as we feel so close to them all. We'll see though.

Have a lovely weekend.

Beena xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Beena

It is such a shame that we did not meet..perhaps we can try and tie up a scan at 14 weeks and say hi then!! 

Mr R said that he would scan me in a few weeks as we want to know the sex. I always thought that I wouldn't want to know..but now I am there I really do. I have already got a list of boy and girl names on the go..and tomorrow if I am feeling brave I might buy this 100% organic cotton baby blanket from a shop in Lewes..
I was naughty last week and I bought a sleeping bag..really cute and in the sale for £4 so how could I not! 
It is strange now that we are getting closer to telling people ..I am tempted to hold off until we have an idea of the sex..I am so frightened of tempting fate. 
What dog have you got? I have two golden retrievers (Mavis is a puppy of 11 months about to come into season !! Great timing!)
My other one is almost 5 called Burt! I have found it hard walking them both as they pull me all over the place so I have resorted to buying halti harnesses which have helped heaps..just a tip if you are struggling. My midwife also said that I MUST use disposable plastic gloves, double bag and take hand wash with me too on walks. Bit of a hassle but I am doing as I am told. 
Which town do you live in? I am in East Grinstead.

Speak soon

Honey pot


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello I had my first consultation at SEFC and was very impressed by them. We are looking at starting IVF there in May and i was wondering if there was anyone else who would be going through treatment then.

Hayley x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Hayley,

I hope to be going back to SEFC in May/June with a view to doing a FET.  A lot depends on how quickly AF returns, as I've only just stopped breast-feeding.  Although I post mainly on my birth-club board now, I drop in to this thread from time to time.

Good luck with your treatment and glad to hear you like the clinic.  We'll be forever grateful to Mr R, Rachel and all the other staff there; Thomas is just the most amazing thing ever to have happened to us.

Katy x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Hayley,

Welcome and good luck. 

Good to see so many positives here.  I haven't looked on here in a while,  was taking a break after the prexmas disaster.  But I am now in 2ww from 4th icsi.  Two grade 1 embies on board,  Michael and Rachel were so pleased and positive about embies and lovely triple lining, I think I will be even more disappointed if bfn.  We have had 1 pregnancy from an IUI so i know we can implant.  Does all this sound positive?.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Wishing you the best of luck, maybe!

xxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All,

BFN,  this sucks so much,  I have had a rant on the 2ww board.  We need  a follow up with Michael,  as I am really not sure where we go from here.


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi maybe

sorry to hear about your BFN    if you have the strength then try to keep going. we had five attempts in total and i got my lovely girls!!!

I truely believe that if you keep going it will happen eventually. i am sure becky on this thread agrees with that. I know that is easier said then done but i was determined to keep going til it happened. i worked to save for ivf and that was it, i think michael once said that if nothing else my determination would get me there!!!

have you looked into imune and blood clotting issues it may be an idea to get the all clear on that front!!!

good luck and keep strong 

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Bless you Maybe    So sorry to read your news xx

I replied earlier on this thread as i also had my tx at sefc and also ovulated early on one of my cycles like you - the next cycle was also a bfn but the one after we hit the jackpot - 6 mediacted cycles in all. 
I have to agree with Lizzy that if you have the energy in you and can scrape the money together to give it another go definiately do it. Michael suggested i abandoned on this cycle as i only had 3 possibly 4 follies - I told him to forget it and had an there was no way i was giving up, he told me that that attitude alone will make it happen - much like Lizzy. Imagine if i had !

I really feel for you Maybe - i will never forget the sheer torture of yet another BFN. Take good care and let us know how your follow up goes with Michael xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Maybe

NEVER GIVE UP....!!!

I have had 14 treatment cycles in total..two bio chems ..one m.c....and now a lovely 21 week baby girl on board!!!

I know how hard it all is..I have cried..kicked and thrown things...not to mention drunk far too much wine in the past!

It is so worth every tear when it finally works..today I cried a tear or two again..only this time I was crying tears of joy at the picture of my baby on the screen at my scan!

Good luck

Honeypot (the famous Becky!!)


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for your positive words everyone.  I have have the immuno bloods done and was on clexane this time just in case. As you all know this is soooooo hard, physically and emotionally.  Our family and even good friends have offered money to help us,  but truly at this point it's not the money it's whether we can face the heartache of  another BFN.


----------



## Katwoman (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Maybe
I think I am with you on this one. We had our 5th BFN (IVF) at the beginning of April and have our follow up appointment with Mr R on Monday. All cycles have been at SEFC and whilst I think they are great, unless Mr R pulls a new treatment or test out of his hat we are thinking that this will be the end. As for you, with us it is not the money (although it is tough at times) but it is the emotional and physical stuff. 
Also we feel like there must be a reason it has not worked 5 times (well once we had a BFP but it only lasted 6 weeks) and that unless we find out what that reason is, there just isn't any point in trying again.
Congratulations to those who have perservered and ended up with little miracles.
Kat xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Just wanted to send a big hug    to maybe and katwomen.

Hayley x


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all,

My DH & I have recently been to see Mr R at SEFC and are hoping to start treatment soon, my question may seem a bit strange but I want know if you get a scan photo of your embies at ET?
Last time at the London Bridge clinic they wouldn't give me one so my DH drew me one himself! ( Bless him)
Thanks in advance! 

Scary


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Scary,

They do normally give you a picture. They always asked me If I wanted one and then fwd to me inan email.

Good luck with your coming cycle x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Scary,

We were offered a picture of the embryos on transfer day, but declined them.  No particular reason - it just didn't feel right for us at the time.  However I got back in touch with the clinic earlier this year (after Thomas was born) and they emailed them to me.  They are now the first pictures in Thomas's photo album ... followed by various scan pictures, and then the ones of him a few minutes after he had been born.

The only slight difficulty is that we had 2 embryos put back and had one baby, so we'll never know which embryo became Thomas and which one didn't make it.

Good luck with your treatment!

Katy x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

hi guys i don't post on here much but i have twins en-route thanks to SEFC but i wasn't offered a pic of my embies and was so swept along in the moment i forgot to ask (Mr Wilcox did my EC/ET).  So do they photograph them anyway and i might be able to still get it coz they both stuck as would be nice for the album - its my one regret that i don't have it


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Not sure if anyone remembers me - I used to post on here a lot in my first ICSI cycles.... which resulted in a wonderful daughter who is now 14 months old.  We had another ICSI cycle last year, and have just had another daughter at Pembury..... just thought I'd post this incase anyone did remember me, and also to let you know that SEFC have had successes in even the most dire cases (me!!)....!!!

Dobby


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Dobby 

I remember reading your posts when i was a newbie and a lurker on this thread   

Congrats on the birth of your dd xx

How did you find Pembury ? My sis had her 3 births there - which i was present at - but it was a few years ago now. Everyone seemed really nice but since i have been back a few times for scans etc it looks really run down, i know they are re building but i doubt they will be finished in 14 weeks     Just wondered what you thought ? 

xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Dobby!!! Glad things worked out for you. 

Sarah x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

congrats dobby i was thinking about you the other day and could not remeber if you were pg or not............brain long gone since the birth of my two!!

soo pleased for you. hope all went well and all is going well 

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done and congrats Dobby. Hope you are managing Ok.

I am hoping to go back to SEFC in a few months for another go.

Lisa
xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Congratulations dobby on the birth of your daughter.

Is there anyone having treatment at the moment at SEFC as im currently on day 3 of stimms for IVF and it would be lovely to hear from anyone.

Hayley x


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Hayley,

I'm having IVF at the SEFC and I am starting stimms today!  We're only a couple of days apart!?
My EC is scheduled for 6th June & ET for the 9th, how about you?

Scary xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck to all of you undergoing treatment atm. This time last year we had just had a BFN, but our FET in July 07 was successful!

xx


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Drownedgirl, that's really encouraging!  We had a BFN last October so I'm hoping this will be the one!


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi scary we will not be to far apart then. Im not sure when my EC will be at the moment as in the past i have been a very slow responder but this time they have upped my doseage and changed me to menopur. Hopefully i will know more after my scan on friday.

Hayley x


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hayley,

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, let's hope those follies are growing nicely! 

Scary 
xxx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks scary, well scan was ok pretty much the same as usual loads of small follicles now we need them to grow grow grow   . Back on monday for another scan, when do you have your scan?

Hayley x


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Hayley,

Glad to hear everything was as it should be, I'm having my progress scan on Monday too and another one is scheduled for Wednesday! All being well I should be having EC on Friday. 
It feels asthough something is happening, got mild period like pains which I think I had last time.
I'm currently doing 3 menopur powders to one water, once daily, how many have they put you on?

Scary 
xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi scary

Im on the same dose of menopur as you for the moment although that may change on monday. What time is your scan on monday? Mine is at 10.10am, I also have a scan booked for wednesday at 10.30am. Hope taht they see some lovely follies developing when you go for your scan. At this rate you will be having your EC before me. 

Hayley x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

just wanted to wish you both luck   get a hot water bottle on your belly and drink milk, fresh pineapple juice and eat those brazil nuts!


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Eggsharer, have got a fridge full of milk and pineapple juice and a cupboard full of brazils!! 

Hayley, my scan is at 2:10 today and 11:30 on Wednesday, might see you there on Wed!

Guess you must be at the clinic as I write this, hope all is well with those follies ,
I'm looking forward to this afternoon & finding out how mine are getting on! 

Scary  
xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Scary - Hope all went well with your scan. Mine wasn't great as my follies still aren't growing    so im now on 300iu menopur. My lining is thickening though so thats good. Im just hoping that the increased dose will do the trick.

Hayley x


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Hayley,

Sorry to hear your follies are slow growers, I'm sure the increased dose will do the trick.   
Feel bad about telling you my news now, as I'm the opposite, my follies are ready early and I had to trigger last night with EC now scheduled for tomorrow morning. 
There was too many to count so they are a bit worried about my risk of OHSS as I've had it before but hopefully it'll be ok!  
Just hope they get enough eggs for my recipient as I really don't want to let her down!
Getting excited and anxious now but trying to remain positive. 

Scary x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

hayley i stimmed for 12 days my follies were slow growers but i got some great eggies in the end hun so don't fret   well done scary good luck for EC  

    positive vibes for you both


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks eggshare im really hoping that something is going on tomorrow when i have my scan.

Scary - Sending you loads of luck for EC tomorrow. Hope they get lots of lovely eggs  .

Hayley x


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Scary - How did EC go hun ? Hope you are ok  

Hayley x


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Hayley,

Collection went well, got 12 eggs so that's 6 for me and 6 donated, out of my 6, 4 fertilised and we go back this morning for transfer,   that there is atleast 2 good quality ones today! 

How are things with you? Have those follies pulled their finger out & got bigger! 

Scary xxx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

So pleased for you am sending you loads of     for ET today.

Well things are not going well for me i still have loads of follies all sitting there waiting ti grow but not   . They have now put me on 450iu menopur and im back on monday for yet another scan it will be scan number 6 so far so im definately getting my moneys worth  .

Goodluck today and let me know how you get on  

Hayley  x


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hayley,

Really sorry that your follies are responding slowly hun, hopefully that extra bit of Menopur will do the trick  I really am willing them follies to do their stuff for you!!!  I bet you're fed up with doing the injections by now! Last year I was black & blue when I had a long protocol! 

Well I've got my embies on board, both of them were 4 cell but one was better quality than the other so now I have to just sit out the dreaded 2WW and try to remain sane!

 to all!

Scary xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Really pleased for you hun. Sending you lots of    for the 2ww. Im pretty much used to injections as im diabetic and inject insulin 4 time s a day   as my hubby says hes suprised that i dont leak like a sieve when i have a drink   . Anyway i hope i have better news tomorrow and will let you know.

Hayley  x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

How's it going, Hayley? x


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Justa quick post to say that as usual i have been a really slow responder to the drugs but things are starting to happen i went foer a scan today and the lining was 13mm. On my right ovary there were 18 x 8mm, 3 x 10mm, 1 x 11mm, 3 x 12mm, 3 x 13mm, 3 x 15mm and on the left 22 x 8mm, 1 x 9mm, 5 x 10mm, 3 x 11mm, 3 x 12mm, 2 x 13mm, 2 x 14mm and 1 x 15mm   . So quite a lot of follies they have dropped my dose and im back on friday hopefully for a final scan before EC.
Take care everyone

Hayley x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

doesn't matter if you slow responding hayley (i was too and good things come to those who wait  ) sounds like you got a nice lot of follies and your lining is fab so a few more days to mature those eggies and then its fingers crossed


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

good luck hayley my lining was 13mm when i got my BFP so may 13 is lucky for some  

good luck eggsharer how are you feeling??

lizzy

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

feeling like i swallowed a basketball.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=6&pos=0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=6&pos=1

actually i feel quite nackered, took me over an hour to change the bed this morning, mind you half of that time was trying to convince the dog it would be quicker for me if he actually got off the bed  EVERYTHING takes 3 times as long though at the minute and picking things up is a thing of the past i have to use my old biddies grabber thing on a stick   still not too much longer now 10 weeks max.

good luck to you and hayley    hope its you two moaning about being a heffa and not able to put on your socks soon


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

love the pics eggsharer brings back memories i looked just like that!!! if i remember rightly i did not get too much  bigger from 28 weeks as at one point i thought i wasa gonna explode  as for taking three times as long to do anything i remeber trying to put an empty crsip packet in the bin once and kept missing it took me 4 attempts an in the end i left it there for dh to pick up 

scary how are you feeling i wishing you all the luck in the world. sefc seem to be having some really good results at the mo so lets hope it stays thta way. how is Mr R by the way??

lizzy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I've removed the bump pics and uploaded them to the Gallery (under Members Photos, Introduce Yourselves) and included the links to both photos.

Sorry to have to do this but just a gentle reminder that this thread is primarily for ladies going through IVF and whilst I completely understand that it's wonderful to see the positive outcomes, we have to be sensitive to those that have no yet realised their dreams. 

Avatars and signatures can be switched off if members do not wish to see bump/scan photos/tickers but unfortunately photos in posts can't be turned off.....so by uploading to the Gallery this means links can be included to photos so those who want to take a look can, but for those who still find it upsetting to see bumps/scans they don't have to (me included sometimes  )

Hope you understand 

Many thanks
Natasha


PS....eggsharer....you look fantastic by the way !!  Not too long now till you meet your boys !


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

oh sorry minxy i didn't think   no worries on moving them i wouldn't want to upset anyone .


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

eggsharer said:


> oh sorry minxy i didn't think  no worries on moving them i wouldn't want to upset anyone .


no problem hun 

N xx


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lizzy,

I'm feeling great at the mo, on day 6 of my 2WW and have slight dull ache in lower abdomen, my boobs are tender and my nipples are permanently erect and feel like they are on fire!!! Not sure if that's a good sign or not!?   Keep reminding myself it could be caused by the drugs/hormones!  

Mr R has been as fabulous as expected! When he did my EC he said that he has been on a winning run lately so I hope that it continues for me and everyone else that's under him at the mo!   

Eggsharer - you look amazing!!! 

Scary x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

he is good isn't he he is so positive its why i liked him straight away although actually Mr W did my EC/ET as Mrs R snuck off skiing or something right before xmas, still did me no harm  

   for your 2ww


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Eggsharer!

Mr W did my ET too, coz Mr R was on babysitting duties that day! Hopefully that's a good sign !


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

scarey i had a dull ache each time with both of my pgs!! ;lets hope its a sign thing is you just never know if its the drugs or what. i was on progynova both times so could have been that. i would like to think it was the embies sticking and this is whats happenening to you. i have a good feeling and am quite often right!!!

keep positive!!!    

lizzy


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah i had some funny ol aches and pains too, actually i wrote quite a comprehensive (meaning very long   ) diary in the ICSI diaries if you are bored for an hour or something where i listed eveything from boob changes to waist measurements daily.  The strangest feeling i had was like someone twisting the inside of my belly button but i have read a few ladies on here had that and they all got BFPs so dunno what it means.


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

i also  had sharp stabbing pains that went right up me like the ones you can get b4 your period. however its not good to analyse every single pain. (hard not to tho)

i found the two occasions that i got pg were the time whne i tried to forget i was on 2 ww (thats not to say go out drinking etc etc ) but the times before i used to walk around like some cripple and worry. i was also very positive which i wonder if that helped at all.


sounds like you are nice and calm which is great.

i will be checking in on you  

lizzy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

oh yeah PMA is a must i was CONVINCED (nievely i know) that it would work and i would get pregnant with twins and i did.  I don't beleive in protecting yourself by being negative i don't think it protects you at all so PMA all the way!  and yeah if you can't forget about it or maybe are off work then at least get a good old box set to lose yourself in - i watched 2 series of desperate housewives on my 2ww!


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm not sure if it's all over but I started spotting last night, did a test this morning (BFN) Day 12 of 2WW.
I'll test again on Saturday   but I'm not hopeful, suppose there's still a chance of it being implantation bleed but I've been really stressed this last week as my mum was rushed to hospital and my dog died so maybe that's not helped! 

Hope all is well with everyone else! 

Scary x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Scary 

Sorry you have had a stressful week  . 
Just a thought but are you on cyclogest pessaries ? if so are you doing them up the front door ? I remember being told by Kay at sefc that sometimes they can cause irritation up the front and cause a bit of spotting - give them a ring if you are worried though. You are right it could be implantation so don't lose hope yet hun.   

Take care 

Tilly xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Scary - Im keeping everything crossed for you that the spotting is nothing and its just a late implanter. Sorry you have had such an awful week  .

I had my EC on wednesday and they collected 44 eggs  of which 32 have fertilised, so they have frozen 26 and are hoping to take the others to blast with the view of a single blast transfer on monday as i am high risk OHSS. Will keep you updated.

Hayley x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

my gosh hayley thats LOADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!   well done, you have a fab chance then!!!

I had 8 frozen and managed to get my girls with two left over also!!! you could have a whole brew  

scary how are you hope all is well, so sorry about your awful week   


hope everyone else on here is ok

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Morning all,

Definitely all over for me this time   Have been bleeding quite heavily for a couple of days but tested this morning anyway, to find what I already knew deep down (BFN)

Trying to look to the future now, I'm sure Mr R won't give up on me yet! 

Hayley - Wow   That's brilliant news, I knew you're follies would see sense in the end! Got my fingers crossed for you! 

Scary x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Bless you Scary. I'm sorry for your bfn hun     .

Mr R is definately not a quitter and i'm sure he will have you back in the stirrups (so to speak!) just as soon as you and DH are ready.   

Lots of love 

Tilly xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Scary,

So sorry to hear your news.  Sounds like you've had a really tough week, before you even did your test.  Take some time out with your other half.  I've blown you some bubbles so that you're now on 77: 7s are lucky!

Katy x


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies - mind if I join you for a while? Met Eggsharer in another thread and she pointed me this way (hi there eggsharer and thanks).

I am also an SEFC gal. Transferred from another clinic after 3 failed IUIs and then the clinic shut down  . Am loving SEFC though. Had 2 IUIs with them so far with a BFP on the second go but ended with ectopic and removal of tube. Now looking at our first IVF so feeling terrified and excited at the same time. AF arrived today so here we go.......! Baseline scan booked for Monday.

Would love to hear from others also at SEFC who may be able to give some tips on how to get through this.


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Foxy & welcome

I'm a lover of the SEFC & had all our 6 tx's there - you are in very safe hands!! 

Sorry about your ectopic   and best of luck with your first IVF   

I'm sure we can all give you loads of tips on how to get through your tx but the main thing is to just try and chill as much as you can - easier said than done hun i know !!

Keep us posted on your progress xx

BTW - i just read on the 3rd trimester thread that Egg has had her baby boys this morning at 32 weeks - they are both in scbu but doing well - off to find the birth announcement !


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Tilly and thanks for the welcome. 

Great news about Egg. Did you find the birth announcemt? Where do you look? I'm still finding my way around. Only just figured out how to do the pink writing stuff at the bottom of messages! Blimey, now I know how my parents used to feel about programming the video!! 

Baseline scan tomorrow hoping for the go ahead   - off to do some topiary of my own!! 
Foxy x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Foxy

Good luck for tomo with your baseline  

here is the link to Eggs birth announcement .........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149023.0

Keep us posted xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi foxy and welcome to the thread. I am a SEFC girl too after transferring from another clinic. I am going back for a follow up appointment on thursday after our recent IVF attempt ended in a miscarriage yesterday  . Am feeling very sad at the moment but i know we are very lucky to have 26 frosties. I lookf forward to chatting to you in the future and good luck with your baseline scan.

Hayley x


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi HayleyS - so sorry about of your MC.   Give yourself some time, you'll get there again. Hope your questions are answered on Thursday.

Thanks Tilly for the link re: Egg. 

Went for baseline today - GREEN LIGHT! Seat belts on..here we go!!!      
Got funky new kit bag which will make a great packed lunch box once we achieve our dreams! Unfortunately DS already has his eye on it for lego!! Didn't get such a luxurious bag for the IUIs. Guess you gets what you pays for!

xx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hayley so, so sorry hun xx Let us know how you get on on Thursday xx

Foxy - Great news on the green light ! I've still got my last bag - gave all the others back but can't bear to part with this one - does that make me weird ? ?


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Ladies - hope you're all well.

Feeling really deflated today. Went for 1st monitoring scan today only to find that I now have what appears to be a cyst on one of the ovaries and not a great response to the drugs.   Can't believe it.  Does anyone have any experience of this? I have another scan later this week to see whether cycle can continue. I feel so gutted. I really thought this might be the right one for us. I was so busy trying not to prepare for disappointment after ET and 2WW and to keep a PMA never thought for a moment we wouldn't get past the scans! Even sat in the waiting room this morning looking through the baby photo book thinking "this time next week..."!

I had a cyst on the other ovary for my first IUI at SEFC and Jane said she thought it might be hindering my response to the drugs. That IUI cycle went ahead - unsuccessfully - but I only had 1 main follie. It just feels now like we're spending money on more drugs this cycle for nothing. 

Sorry to sound so negative - feel so let down.  

xxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Foxy 

I'm sorry - try not to get to disheartened at least you are being properly monitored. Try and keep positive hun you still have time to respond. 

I had cysts on my IUI's and also had pretty poor response from max dose for my ICSI's but i still insisted we went ahead on this last one even when Micheal said that perhaps we should abandon. He only got 4 follies at ec - 3 fertilised and 2 went back in. Thank god i didn't abandon or i wouldn't be in the very lucky position that i am today!

I would say go for it even if you only have a few follies - but thats only my opinion. I only had one embie put back on my 2nd icsi and that was unsucessful so i think its just down to him upstairs i'm afraid but i do think that pma has a whole load to do with it. If you feel that you would feel more positive discontinuing this cycle and going for it another time then do that but be prepared that the same thing may happen. Also have a good chat with the clinic before you make your mind up.

Keep us posted hun and keep your pecker up    

Tilly xx


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Tilly - Thank you for your post. You're right, things can still improve I guess. I just hope the greedy cyst stops munching all that lovely wee hormone from menopausal women ( ). Shall just try to wait and see at the next scan. DH is trying to rearrange work schedule to come with me so at least I'll have his lovely support.   we can continue or at the very least transfer onto an IUI this cycle - it worked for us last time albeit for a short time. PMA PMA PMA!!

Comforting to read about your BFP after "poor response". Thank you so much.

xxx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi girls, 
Hope you don't mind me joining! and good luck to everyone! Foxy2 hung in there, will be praying for you...
I have just discovered this site yesterday, and what a releif! I am going nuts worrying and crying my eyes out    ...very negative right now! so it is good to know there are others there I can chat with.
Here is my story:
I am 34 y.o and DH 45 y.o, with DH for 8 years and TTC for 1 year, NOTHING happening  ! went to GP, he refered me to specialist in NHS, was going to take too long, by that time neither me nor DH wanted to wait any longer, went to see SEFC, first saw Mr. W then Dr. R, we discovered one tube blocked and DH SA 6 millions and low motility! Big fat Shock!!!
I had the tube removed by Mr. W privately and now will be starting IVF/ ICSI around 15 August! I had such a rollercoster that I am afraid to be positif as I have the feeling that each time I am positive and confident things go belly up! I don't know if any one feels the same...
I am going mad checking success rates and stuff and am going to loose it before I get to the 15 of August!

P.S: How do you do the little pink text with details of your story??
xxx
FadyWady


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

FadyWady said:


> Hi girls,
> Hope you don't mind me joining! and good luck to everyone! Foxy2 hung in there, will be praying for you...
> I have just discovered this site yesterday, and what a releif! I am going nuts worrying and crying my eyes out   ...very negative right now! so it is good to know there are others there I can chat with.
> Here is my story:
> ...


Click, on profile/forum profile info

Welcome, and good luck!

This time last year we were just doing our FET. Now we have 3m old twins!


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks DrownedGirl...I wish you could pinch me for good luck 
I am crossing fingers...
Hope the twins a doing great 
xxx


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

FadyWady - Welcome to the SEFC thread. Glad you found us and good luck with everything.

You're in great hands with the SEFC you've just got to trust them - they know what they're doing. 15th Aug is not far away so spend this time relaxing if you can and switch off from all the stress of trying. Easier said than done I know.

Come back often and share your thoughts.  


DrownedGirl - Hey there.  Was just looking at a picture of your beautiful twins in the book of fame in the waiting room the other day. They're gorgeous!! Gave me loads of PMA. Hope you are all doing well. DH and I are hoping to add our own photo to the book really soon. 

My second scan didn't show the kind of results we were hoping for. I have a horrible feeling I'm now officially classed "a poor responder". Cyst is still there and seems to be hindering progress a little. Have one lead follie on left and one smaller one and two tiny ones. Have extended DR and will rescan tomorrow to decide whether to continue with this IVF cycle or I guess swap to IUI AGAIN!! Endo is also looking a bit stingy. So cross with my daft body at the moment. Why won't it cooperate? Tomorrow would have been our EC day but nothing will happen now until at least Monday. I have to admit I was terrified at the thought of IVF but now I'm on the needles and pins I was kinda looking forward to it. Does that make me weird?

Trying so hard to stay positive but like Fadywady feel like each time I am positive it all goes pearshaped. Trying to tell myself that our last IUI lead to a pregnancy so maybe it will again and then we will have saved ourselves a shedload of money for the IVF!! And if we do go to IUI at least the follies are on the side with a tube!!

Does anyone have any tips for boosting the endo lining? I have heard milk?

Keep smiling lovely people. xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Foxy2, 
Sorry to hear that you are not responding according to plan, but with this things you never know how it will go, maybe in two days, the prospects will be much better than you were expecting and also, IUI has produced a pregnancy for you before, so you chances are good if Dr. R. thinks it is a way forward. I was told It is out of the question to have IUI as I had a tube blocked/removed and therefore in my case there is a high risk of ectopic with IUI!

Any way, my thoughts will be with you and please try and keep positive specially that you are in the middle of the treatment 

Today, I am flying out to Morocco for 2 weeks, so will be a break from day to day and hopefully can get to think about something else...having fun and some normal sex wouldn't hurt 

As per the endo lining, not a clue....any way...keep us posted on how you go.....will be checking this site often and will be praying for you.

Take care
xxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

morning girls 

Welcome Fady - 15th August isn't far off gives yopu time to get your head around it and get a bit prepared. Enjoy your holidayby the time you get back it will be time to start so make sure you have a wonderful relaxing time! xx

Foxy - Its so upsetting when our bodies don't cooperate but then at least you have an option of IUI and as you say it worked for you last time so try not to lose heart. Milk is meant to be good so is any kind of protein thats why some people have whey powder as it is very high in protein - i hate milk but i had a pint a day in the form of hot chocolate and my lining was fine.


Keep us posted xx


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Ladies - hot choc and milk it is then.

Fady - have a great holibobs in Morocco. Lucky you. Looking forward to hearing from you in August.

Have a good weekend everyone. DS is staying with nanny and grandad tonight so my weekend starts today! Yipee!!!!  


xxx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello girls sorry i have been AWOL but just needed a few days to myself.

Foxy - Sending you loads of     to get those follies growing for you, when is your next scan? Im keeping everything crossed for you   .

Fadywady - Hope you have a lovely holiday. The 15th august will be here before you know.

Tilly - Hello hows you ?

Well we have been back for followup and Mr R was lovely as usual. He has told us that he wats me on aspirin, clexane and gestone next time. I t seems that i wasn't absorbing the progesterone from the cyclogest for some reason. We are hopefully going to start FET at the beginning of september.

Will catch up again very soon. Take care.

Hayley x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Morning Hayley 

Good that you have had a bit of time for yourself and great news that you can start your FET soon!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weather!

xx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Ah hayley glad to hear Mr R has plans for you and your freezer full.  Septemeber will be your time babe


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome back Hayley - glad you have a plan. Wishing you the very best of luck for September.

Egg - have replied to your post on the "Any SEFC girls" thread. Good to hear from you.

Went for my third scan today and the follies are progresing - slowly! Cyst is still there and keeping the right ovary quiet but it's better news on the left side. Have two juicy follies ripening and almost ready to hatch and three small ones which are probably not going to make it for this time. Have been advised to switch to IUI for this cycle and maybe take HRT (!!!  !!!) over the weekend to thicken my stingy womb lining. Mr R will confirm later today if that's the way to go.

Feel a bit disappointed not to be IVFing but at least the follies are on the side where I have a tube! All they need to do is produce a friendly egg and welcome the boys when they are delivered on Monday. Wishing them a safe passage through the tube this time.  

Have a great weekend everyone and enjoy this beautiful weather. Off for my egg sandwich and glass of milk now!

Foxy xx


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

It's very quiet! Are you all alright Ladies? Perhaps you're all just off enjoying your lovely hols.

Missing you all. x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm still here Foxy ! 

How's it going hun ?

xx


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Tilly - how are you?

Sorry to be a bit "me" again for this post but am feeling really worried. I keep having strange pains on my lower left side and my crazy mind has gone awol thinking it might be another ectopic. I keep trying to tell myself not to worry as there is nothing I can do about it and we just have to wait and see when Mr R does a scan in a couple of weeks assuming a positive test. DH just says try not to worry and keep yourself busy but it is hard when twinges and pains are a constant reminder.

Was thinking I might do a test as a negative result might put my mind at ease but I guess just week after treatment is not going to show a true result. 

Mr R has had me on triple dose of HRT since the IUI treatment so maybe it is that? Has anyone else had these pills? I think they're called Progynova. 

I feel like a complete mentalist!


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Bless you hun - its so hard not to analyse every little pain and twinge during the 2ww - i know i've had enough of them !! 

I've never been on the hrt so wouldn't know if they are whats causing you discomfort. 

Is the pain in your ovary region ? If so i had loads of twinges down there and just tried to remind myself that your ovaries have been through quite a bit with all the drugs etc so are probably quite sensative at the mo and because you know exactly what has gone on you can't help but worry! We proabaly got these pains every cycle when we weren't trying and obsessing over tx but didn't really notice them !!!

Personally i wouldn't test but its your call - if you test and get a negative which is likely at this stage regardless of the outcome you will feel deflated and that won't do much for your frame of mind - just keep believing that you have every chance that this cycle has worked as a positive mindset can make all the difference.

If you are worried about the pains why don't you give them a ring and explain you are worried about another possible ectopic - if nothing else they will put your mind at rest i'm sure and may even be able to do something about it if it is the drugs.

Just for the record hun you are not a menatlist    If you are then i should have been locked up yonks ago    The 2ww is horrid and has a habit of playing nasty little tricks on your mind - stay positive hun xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

foxy- i think once you have had an eptopic you do get very paranoid about having another one! i must have spent hundreds of pounds on pg tests worrying about eptopics each month and then analysing whether i could see a very faint line etc etc

the 2ww is horrid and its normal to analyse every twinge i think you are so tuned in to the area where your embies are!" i took progyniova too and they did not have much of an effect on me but i know others who have taken this and it has had all kinds of diff effect s. the only times (twice ) i did take progynova i became pg tho could have been a coincidence but you never know

i wish you all the luck in the world!!   when is test day??

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for your kind replies. I'm feeling a little better today.

I phoned yesterday and Marion said that she thought it was far too early to be experiencing pains from an ectopic even if that has happened. I'm to continue taking the Progynova and my second Pregnyl today but to phone again if I'm still worried. There is little they can do because a scan wouldn't really show anything.

Test day is 15th  . Am going to see Dirty Dancing that day too! Hoorah   

Lizzylou - did you have any side effects at all on the Progynova? I just feel like a shedevil. My poor DH can't do or say anything right! Not sure if it's the Progynova or the increased Menopur dose or just me?! I don't usually feel so awful after the ttx. Felt quite tearful over the weekend and soooooo impatient with everyone/thing. 

Tilly - You're right, the pain is sort of down the right side of my pelvic area I guess where the ovary sort of is and they have been through quite a bit of late. I'm going to resist the urge to test. And I disagree, DH says I'm definately a mentalist !   

How are you felling? Not long to go for you now.

Thank you so much again. It's really good to talk to someone that has a clue what we're going through.


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

I am back and let me tell you: Morocco was great not a single drop of rain sun all the time and great food and some reallky good well deserved rest....but I thought of you as I could not connect to the internet and was wondering how you are going...

Hayley, thanks for welcoming we to the chat, as all of you you have been s wonderful mental sopport for me and I can tell you that I feel so much better just knowing that i can come in this space and chat with you and get some comfort when I need it.

Foxy, I am so crossing my fingers for you!!!! I will be crossing even my toes on the 15th for both your test and my treatment start.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi to everyone,

I thought I should join this thread again as we're about to go back to SEFC in a few days time to do FET.  We have 4 embryos from the cycle that gave us Thomas, and 3 more from an earlier unsuccessful cycle.  I think I'm more terrified than ever right now ... having Thomas is just the most amazing thing that has happened to us, and I really want him to have a brother or sister.

Just waiting for AF to arrive so that I can arrange my baseline scan.  Then it's progynova for me ... better than all those injections!

Best wishes to FadyWady, Foxy, Tilly - looking forward to getting to know you over the coming weeks.  A special "hi" to lizzylou; glad to hear you're still posting (will send you a PM and catch up on your news).

Katy x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Katy 

Hope the witch hurries up for you so you can get a move on and overcome your anxieties - once you get into the swing of it again i'm sure you'll be fine but sometimes the anticipation is worse than the tx itself isn't it !! Fab you have some frosties too - i'm not a great responder so didn't end up with any which is a shame but i'll never say never there is many a miracle story on this site of people getting pg naturally after tx - so who knows ! 
How does it work with the FET - do they thaw them all then choose the best or just thaw a couple? 

Best of luck and keep us posted xx

P.s did you have Thomas at Pembury ?


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Tilly,

I'm sure it's the waiting to get started that's making me   right now.  With FET it's basically a case of checking a thin lining during AF, taking progynova to thicken the lining with a couple more scans to check on thickness.  Our 4 frosties from Thomas's cycle were frozen at one day old, so all 4 will be thawed then   that they divide.  We'll then have the 2 best put back 2 days later (so they'll be 3-day transfer as we had with the fresh cycle).  If none of the 4 are any good then they'll get the other 3 out.  They were frozen at 3 days (just before transfer from our 2nd cycle) but we know they're not the greatest quality.  

Thomas was born at Pembury ... I can give you some tips on what to take / what to expect if you're booked in there!  

Katy x


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome back Fady. Glad you had a good break. Wishing all the best for your treatment start.

Hi Katy - Any news on the AF? Do you start treatment with the Progynova immediately?    for your little frozen embies. Safe defrosting!


Hayley - you're very quiet. You OK Hun?


Oh thank goodness - the Olympics opening ceremony has almost finished! I've never heard of half of these countries? Do they make them up?

Am still getting the pains and tenderness on the left side and trying hard to stay positive but so worried about another ectopic.   Please not another one!   Let everything be alright.

Take care Ladies xx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Katy - Very interesting on the FET front. Wishing you loads of luck   . I'm ultra organised and have had my bags packed since 28 weeks and glad i did as i went into premature labour and spent 3 days in Pembury at 30 weeks ! Just wondered how you found them during the birth? I've not heard any bad reports so far and my stay was fine.

Foxy - Bless you   Think its only natural that you are worried about another ectopic but try, try to remain positive - i had all manor of pains including AF ones which made me convinced it hadn't worked so just goes to show you just never know. xx

Fady - Glad you had a great holiday. I've always fancied morocco - where did you go ?

xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Foxy - keeping everything crossed and   that it's not an ectopic.  Please try to stay positive ... one of my friends on another thread said she was PUPO: pregnant until proven otherwise.  

Tilly - things were fine at Pembury.  I really couldn't fault the standard of care I received, both in the delivery suite and on the ward.  Tom's birth was "interesting" - everything pointed towards it being a straight-forward labour, but when I arrived at hospital my contractions barely registered so they got ready to induce me (waters had broken several hours before).  When I was examined they found Tom was breech   so I had a C-section instead!  

The only thing I would advise is to take plenty of food and drink with you ... both for labour itself, then get DH to bring things in if you're staying a day or more.  The food was pretty plain but OK, it's just that the portions were tiny and I was starving the whole time   

AF has arrived today, so I have my baseline scan Monday lunchtime.  Must remember to take a photo of Thomas for the book in the waiting room ... I didn't know they had one until we went to see Mr R a couple of weeks back.

Hope you all have good weekends, Katy x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info about food Katy - i've packed quite a substantial 'snack bag' as i somehow got missed out of lunch and dinner on one of the days i was in so i'm well prepared !!

Woo hoo ! all action stations go for you then - will be thinking of you on Monday . I didn't know they had a book either must be new or i just completely missed it when i was there - i was probably too busy eating those caramel biscuits & reading 'Ok' !! 

xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH JUST LOST A LONG POST

Here goes again with the shortened version
Foxy - Im keeping everything crossed for you that you get your BFP on the 15th. Dirty dancing is fab my hubby took me for our wedding anniversary last year.

Fady - Glad you had a lovely holiday and its not long now until you start treatment.

Katy - Goodluck on monday for your baseline and i hope you Fet cycle goes well. Thomas is gorgeous.

Tilly - How are you?

Lizzy - I cant believe how time flies by looking at your avatar pic of your twins.

Well not alot going on here for me apart from work being very very busy but only have 1 week left then have 2 weeks off which will be nice as we are busy planning a hawaiian bbq party for my 30th birthday at the end of the month which should be good fun. I haven't really been thinking about starting treatment again but its not long now. I was pleased this week as the stonemasons finaly put my boys headstone up it has taken ages as i ordered it at the beginning of march but at least it is done now.  I went out and bought a new car the other day so am excited about picking it up. Anyway i promiose to catch up more often.

Hayley x


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

hayleyS said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH JUST LOST A LONG POST


That happens to me all the time. It's so frustrating! Are you using a laptop with the little finger mouse pad thingy?

A hawaiian bbq - that's sounds great! Hope you get the tropical weather to suit. 
Glad your boys have now got their headstone. That's a step forward. Thinking of you 

Tilly - I'm glad you've packed a banquet for your forthcoming stay in Pembury. I was there for my salpingectomy and we were all laughing when the food man came around as he would arrive with an announcement that he had 4 hot meals, 2 sandwiches and 12 patients. It was like "I'm a Celebrity..." The standard of care for the staff was excellent though. You'll be in safe hands. Hve you written your birth plan 

Katy - Fingers crossed for Monday.

Hayley - Thanks for your message. Can't wait to see DDancing. Sooooo excited.

Enjoy your weekend Ladies. xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Tilly. said:


> Thanks for the info about food Katy - i've packed quite a substantial 'snack bag' as i somehow got missed out of lunch and dinner on one of the days i was in so i'm well prepared !!


OMG i had to get a cab to tescos (in my PJs  ) and spend £45 on munchies because i was starving in between meals in hozzie and they give you a big hot lunch then a sarnie for dinner and the sarnie used to sit there winking at me all evening saying 'eat me, eat me' but i knew if i ate it at 5pm i would be starving later on so had to eek it out. My advice.... take a weekly shop with you coz i was ravenous after having the boys and particularly with BF i had to keep sending DH over the burger shop i was so hungry!  

can't be long for you now though hun   

hayley - ooooh a new car sounds exciting what did you get? nice that you have your boys headstone now


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Foxy - i got an old slimy turkey salad on the sunday night that i was told had been left over from lunch - nice !! Even the mw said i was brave if i ate it   Luckily we don't live too far from Pembury so i got dh to bring me in a meal !!

Egg - you obviously haven't seen my list on 3rd tri     All the girls are creasing up - the snack bag contains enough food to feed the whole of maternity ward i think !!   

Hayley - BBQ sounds fab - have you got your grass skirt yet !!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend despite the yuk weather xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I'm a freebie.  This is the first time I have joined a forum so I hope that I have done everything right!

You can see our journey hopefully from my signature bit at the bottom, but the biggest news is that we have just had 2 ET's this morning.  It was amazing to see the embryos on the TV before they went on their big adventure.  SO I am meant to act like I am already pregnant  .

That means I have been lying on the sofa all afternoon (hoping I can stem the force of gravity  ).  I wont be that lazy for 5 days as I know embedding takes about that long but I am exhausted.  Feel a bit better now though.  I am sure I won't be able to sleep tonight though.

Your stories about the Pembury are well funny - I think someone should do meals-on-wheels in the carpark

Is anyone else on the 2WW?

M
x


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

OK, so lets blame the drugs.  

"I am a freebie"  - what is that supposed to mean

Obviously I mean newbie  

I hope I made you laugh though!!


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Made-by-m -      you made me laugh i must admit when i read it i was thinking that you must have a had a free nhs go  . Welcome to the SEFC thread look forward to chatting to you. Rest up as you are PUPO.

Hayley x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening everyone, 

Nice to meet you, made-by-m.  Good luck with the 2WW.  Sounds like you've made a good start by resting on the sofa.  

Tilly - I was in hospital at the same time as a friend from my NCT group.  As we both live in Tunbridge Wells our DHs were coming and going all the time - they took turns to go to Pembury Tesco    At least it meant I had some nice croissants for breakfast rather than just a small bowl of corn flakes.

Fady - where did you go to in Morocco?  I went to Marrakesh on business a few years ago and had a wonderful time.  Managed to have enough free time to see some of the sights, and we had really great food each evening.

Better go now ... DH is challenging me to a game on the Wii.

Katy x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
Sorry for being out this last days, bit hectic looking for a new house!!! Phil; DH and I just rellocated back to the UK after being in the last 7 years all over from Nigeria to Australia to Egypt!!! it is good to know that we are done with that episode of our life although it was fantastic, I am ready for some stability 
To answer you questions about Morocco, I know the country very well and have been in different places before, this time though we were in a small fishing village 20 km from Rabat (the capital, accessible by dual carriage in 10 min), house 200m from the beach and every morning I went to the shores and bought fresh fish from the fishermen, it was lovely  It was the ideal place to relax and just forget that there is a world out there...I also had few wines   in anticipation for my total alcohool abstinence for the coming months.. 

Tilly: How are you feeling through your last days of pregnancy? thinking of you and can't wait.... with anticipation for the good news and the first photos 

Foxy: I am still thinking of you and really really        for you, how are you feeling?

Kaly H: Good luck, how did baseline scan go?

Hayley S: hey, which car did you get, I am also looking at getting a car, but not sure, for the moment driving the big DH BMW and don't like big cars not in the small UK Roads...any way, my heart is with you and here when you want to chat...

Made-by-m: fingers crossed and all my     with you..

I am a bit disapointed, but oh well...we did another sperm test last Friday and came up worst than the first, so natural pregnancy is not a risk at all and IVF has to be with ICSI...which I had some reservation about....that's until I saw Katy H beautiful, beautiful boy  

Oohh! By the way, how did you all go with the injections, I am normally not afraid of injections, but will usually look the other way while the nurse did it.... any tricks or advises?

Take care all,
FadyWay


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Morning Fady 

Just a quickie as i've got my personal trainer in a mo and he makes me do extra step ups if i'm late    

With regards to the jabs - once you get the first over and done you'll be fine, i found the anxious build up worse than the jab itself!! Easy to say but the more 'relaxed' you are the easier it will be if thats possible! The needles are so fine you can hardly feel them and it takes a few seconds for the liquid to go in then you are all done. Alternatively still look away and get your dh to do it !!!    Have to say though being the control feak that i am there is no way i was letting mine come anywhere near me with a needle!!!

Sorry that the sperm results were not what you would have liked but its best to know and have the right treatment rather than going through a cycle finding out. At least with ICSI you know you have the best possible chance of fertilisation. I'm an ICSi fan - Fidget wouldn't be wriggling about in my tum now if we hadn't had ICSI as even though my dh's swimmers were fine i only produced 4 eggs!! Just think of ICSI as an extra nudge in the right direction.  

Holiday sounds lovely - few wines wouldn't hurt and better to be chilled out with a little glass of vino than stressed i always say !!

MbyM - Freebie    I thought the same as hayley and that you were having a free tx cycle !! Hope the 2ww is going well for you   

Katy - Good luck with the scan today - shall be thinking of you  

Hayley - ooh tell us about your car !! I've got a little MG and certainly won't be able to shoehorn me, Fidget & my pushchair into that so its up for sale and we are looking for a little run around for me - trouble is i can't find anything i like !

Foxy - How's it going ? Have the pains gone ? Hope so  

Egg - Have posted pics of my bags on 3rd tri if you fancy a laugh - see if you can guess which one the snack bag is    Looks like i've packed for about 3 months    You can never be too prepared !!

So much for the quick post - think of me on all fours in the gym    

Love to all xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Tilly, 
    lol thinking of big tum mummy in all four in gym....like your trainer 
Thanks for the advice about the injections, I am afraid I am also a big control freak, so husband with needle near me is out of the question 
I let you know how first injection go...for the moment waiting waiting waiting   

Just a note as I just realised that I am actually in quite a good mood and a sereine state 

All of you girls, I have to thank you all as I was so anxious before I've got into this chat and now...it is so much better knowing that I can just tell somebody that understands how I feel without thinking about it.....Could not do that even with my mom  BIG THANK U


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

fadywady - we needed ICSI too hun as DHs swimmers weren't great and of the 6 eggs i had only 3 fertilised and only 2 really developed but as you can see i got two little boys from those 2 good eggs.  I would totally choose ICSI if given a choise anyway as often you see ladies do IVF and get zero fertilisation coz there are other problems whereas with ICSI you at least remove that and they pick the spermies which look nice and healthy.  

tilly - what page is your bags on then i fancy a laugh


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Eggsharer,
Thanks for that...another two precious ones with ICSI, you girls are getting my hopes so high  
your little ones look perfect 
yeah, tilly, where are the bags?


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Back from the clinic and everything is fine, so off we go    

Lining thin and clean, ovaries "quiet" (made me laugh, that one!)  I start Progynova today, plus low-dose aspirin (which I had last time) then another scan a week on Wednesday.  

Feels very weird to be back having treatment again; walking into the clinic to be greeted by familiar faces etc.  

Katy x


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I have got off the sofa now + thanks for including me in all the messages.  I am trying to get my head round where everyone is in the cycle. so I apologise now if I don't mention you but send lots of   to everyone.

I' m ok.  Gone a bit off my food and I cannot sleep for toffee but otherwise counting down the days of my 2WW.

FadyWady - welcome back to the T Wells area.  Have you found a place to live? We have a brand new house for rent if you are at all interested??  Let me know and I will give you my email address so we can discuss further.
On the injections.  At the beginning I had a phobia about seeing the needle go in my skin.  I don't mind having injections at all but cannot look.  So my DH had to do them.  He went away on biz one month and his mum was supposed to be coming over for 7pm to do injection in his place.  She was flying back from a holiday and her flight was delayed and won't get to me until midnight.  I had no choice, I had to do it.  So I watched the final of American Idol - was ecstatic as the person who won I really liked and then did the injection.  I was remarkable calm and it was a piece of cake - battenberg please!  In fact although my DH still wanted to do them I found them less stingy when I did them.  So phobia over and done with.  The needle is so fine you don't feel it.  Give yourself a nice treat to look forward to afterwards!

Eggsharer - I agree on the ICSI thing.  In some respects Me and DH wished we had just gone for this at the beginning.  I know it isn't the normal path but would have bypassed some of the heart ache on the way.

Katy H - congrats for today, getting step 1 out of the way is always a relief but you know all about this.  I hope Tom gets a brother or sister (or both!) very soon.

Tilly - a personal trainer - you make me feel very guilty.  I don't even go to the gym.  You are an inspiration.  I am sure all that training will help when the big day comes 

I am now going surfing - on the internet of course - haven't used that saying for a while - to check out what is happening right now with the hopeful implantation.  I know there is like an uneven surface for the embryos which we have called Stella and Bintang (both mean star in different languages..) to cling onto but I just cannot get over why they just don't drop out!

Bye
M
x


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello glad that everyone is well.

Tilly - Will have to find the photos of your bags to have a laugh  . Not too much longer for you now until ypu meet your little miracle.

Katy - Really pleased for you that all was ok at your baseline and that you have now started your FET cycle.

Eggs - How are the boys hun they are so gorgeous. Give them a huge    from me.

Foxy - Im still keeping everything crossed for you    

Fady - Your holiday sounds fantastic, just what you needed before starting treatment. I dont really know much about ICSI as we didnt have it my DH sperm count is really good and with 44 eggs collected i knew that 1 had to fertilise we ended up with 32 embies.  The injections were fine and didn't really bother me but then i am diabetic so inject insulin 4 times a day anyway. So when i am going through treatment im a bit like a pin cushion. You will be fine with them  .

Made-by-m -  Sending you loads of    sticky baby dust to help your embies implant.

I pick up my new car on thursday its a 2008 vauxhall zafira in black it comes with just about everything you could possibly want from a car leather heated seats, climate pack, cruise control, sport suspension, sport switch mode, alloys and loads more. I am hoping that selling my current car a very modifed yellow ford focus and buying a sensible family car will be the start of good things. The car will also be great for work as im a nanny but hopefully this time next year i will be putting my own baby in it   .

Bye for now and   for everyone.

Hayley x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Katy - Hurrah ! Glad all is well and the ball is rolling for you   

MbyM - there is a good website www.visembryo.com that you can look at to help you visualise the development of your embies - i found it really helpful and fascinating. I too was worried about them 'falling out' and rachel at the clinic told me its impossible as the lining is similar to that of a sticky jam sandwich - bit wierd to think of it like that but good to know !!

My bag pics are on page 57 of the 3rd trimester thread and my extensive list of what i've packed is on page 33!! 

Egg -  go on, tell me how jealous you are of my snacks      

Luckily my PT went easy (ish!!) on me today !! He's starting to get a bit worried i think and although we go off across the common he's decided we are staying near the gym for the next two weeks    I think my days of being frog marched up the hill next to The Beacon   are long gone but only by a few weeks - that WAS hard work !! 

Hi to Hayley, Fady & Foxy - hope you are well this evening xx

Right off for a bath and maybe another little choccy bic - for my energy levels obviously !!   

xx


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Good morning ladies. Just logged on quickly to catch up and, blimey, you lot have been busy! Really not going to have much time now to go through personals as DS has swimming lesson in 20 mins. Lots of   to everyone and will try to go through your posts again later in more detail.

Pains have eased slightly but still occasionally there  Af was due yesterday and still no sign, boobs quite sore but no other symptoms yet. Test date Friday if I can hang on that long but feeling sure we will get a positive result. Just really concerned that it might not be in the right place - won't know that until end of next week earliest when Mr R will scan to check. feel like a ticking bomb! just wish i coud find out now for sure and then cope with whatever we have coming!

catch up later. take care everyone. thinking of you all. x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Tilly - do they have porters at your hospital     i was having 2 babies and i only took one small bag and i had all our clothes, food and everything in there.  Admittedly i needed more food i only packed food for DH while i was in labour not for me after.  Most of the stuff in my bag i didnt even use coz boys were in SCBU and not even wearing any clothes for first week!  

Foxy - oooh its sounding promising think positive 

Hayley - your car sounds fab! i hope it brings you luck however for me it worked the other way around... i bought a people carrier when we married and started TTC then after 3 years of nothing and we still hadn't gotten around to trying IVF i decided to get a convertible .  So when we finally did IVF later that year i figured its ok plenty of room in back for DD and a baby car seat and boot wasn't bad so i could have fit a neat buggy in there but sods law with a 4 seater car i ended up with a family of 5 so had to sell it to get a people carrier again less than a year after i bought it.  Maybe the car was lucky for me eh    perhaps you should have got a motorbike with no seats and compeltly impractical for a family then you would be sure to get pregnant!    as you say it will be great for work though and you WILL have your family soon too


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello girls only a quick message tonight to say hello and hope that you all ok.
I was just wondering where people having treatment lived in relation to SEFC im in Burgess Hill and wondered if anyone was near to me.

Take care
Hayley x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Egg - my dh is my porter    You can never be too prepared !!  

Hayley - i'm luckily in T.Wells. Where is burgess hill near ? i'm rubbish with geography   

Foxy - got everything crossed for you hun xx

xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Tilly - OMG how many bags have you got   ?
Burgess Hill is near Haywards heath about 30 miles from Tunbridge Wells.
Foxy - Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hayley x


----------



## MrsSmith7 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Hayley - I am not having treatment at SEFC but I a local as we live in Cuckfield. I am having NHS IUI at Crawley & The Bridge (Crawley does the scanning & drugs & The Bridge which is a private clinic at London Bridge does the basting bit all on the NHS). There is a lovely set of Sussex ladies if you look under the Sussex county area... What is your status & when are you starting any treatment? xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 
Hope all are doing fine,

Katy H: Excellent news, good luck I will be having my baseline in few days, just waiting for AF, which is quite regular so baseline on Friday or Monday, so will be pretty much having the treatment at the same time  

Made-by-m: How are you feeling today, hope you are starting to have all pregnancy symtoms   Concerning the house, we are actually looking at settling in Reigate/ Redhill area (surrey) 30 min to Crawley as that is where DH works. But getting desperate!! have a quite good budget but we are very picky and finding it difficult...

HayleyS: Concerning where we live, like I said to Made-by-m, we are moving to reigate/ Redhill, however for the moment we are in a furnished executive apartment in Crawley where DH works, but can't wait to move, don't really like it here.

Tilly: How are you today?

Foxy2: How are you feeling today, please let us know how you go, my thoughts and   are with you .

Eggsharer: how are you and gorgeous boys? thanks for keeping in the loop and giving us hope 

Well, I am doing fine a mixture of excitement, hope and fear of the worst...woke up today at 5 am!! but am hanging in there...I never waited so impatiently for AF 

Take care all, got to get some work done and specially find a place to live ASAP
XXXX


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Hayley - i'm eastbourne which is about 50minutes drive from SEFC - esperance is my local clinic but they didn't eggshare and i didn't warm to the doc whereas you can't help but feel confident when you meet mr r can you   plus SEFC is lovely the esperance is a bit old fashioned in its decor and i liked their lime green sofa i have heels which match   and now my buggy too   hmm i just love lime green   and their coffee machine was a nice touch too


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, I loved the waiting room!


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

ooh me too - those caramel biscuits mmmmm!!!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Biscuits  I didn't see those!  I'll make sure I get one when I go for my scan on Wednesday.  

More seriously, I don't usually bother with a drink as I live down the road from the clinic ... it's just a few minutes walk.  It makes treatment so much less stressful without having to worry about getting there, public transport, parking etc.  

Think the Progynova is kicking in ... feeling very tired today and have a niggling headache too.  Hope my body adjusts as the dose goes up on Friday and again on Wednesday next week.

Katy x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Katy - You can always count on me to seek out a little snackette!!   They are in a little drawer in the coffee machine - its a bit secret !! They are individually wrapped caramel ones - good job i'm not there at the mo as there wouldn't be any left !! Sorry you are feeling a bit iffy, hopefully like you say, your body will adjust and you will get used to it. xx


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Good morning everyone. Just stopping by before breakfast. All this talk of biscuits is making me hungry. BTW, if the little drawer is emtpy there is a massive box of them in the cupboard underneath! I'm with you Tilly..I can sniff out a biscuit from 100 paces!  

Hayley-not near burgess Hill myself but often popping down to Brighton if you ever wanted to meet up for a coffee and a chat. I'm not far from Reigate myself. Are any of you previous East Surrey Hospital girls before it shut? That's why we changed to SEFC but it is soooo much better. ESH was OK but the quality of service from SEFC is leagues above.

Katy - Fingers crossed for your ttx. Sounds like things are progressing well if you feel crappy!

Egg- how are you finding the to me to post? great to hear from you and those boys are lookiong so handsome.

To everyone else I've missed out today - thinking of you all and   .

For me it's one day off offical test date. Still no AF and I've been a very naughty girl and had a sneaky test yesterday. Have such a lovely day planned for tomorrow and didn't want to ruin it so agreed with DH to test a bit sooner. Used one of those cheapy Tesco sticks that show from day AF is due and there was the faintest of lines - almost invisible but just about there. I have to admit I now feel terrible as apparently a faint pregnancy positive is another sign of ectopic so I know it sounds really negative but i just know my body and I'm absolutely dreading next week. It is so hard to stay positive.  

Sorry Ladies, I know the key is PMA but I just had to put it down in words somewhere. I woke up in the middle of the night last night and couldn't think of anything else so ended up on the sofa so's not to wake DH who has an early start. Just feeling wretched. I know there is the smallest chance I might be wrong but I just know something is not right. Praying that I can get things sorted quickly and hopefully without more surgery so that we can get on with another go at IVF.


I've just reread this and it sounds so depressing - sorry Ladies, as I said I just need to put it down. Roll on next week. x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Foxy2, Darling! 
Dont be negative   , you had a faint positive because you tested too early, naughty!! , that's it!

Please please think positive, it is the way forward for a lot of things...I know it is not easy, specially because you had an ectopic before, and god know, I would have been thinking EXACTLY the same, it is a way to protect oneself against dreaded disapointments.
I will be     very very hard for you and keeping as much     channeled towards you...

Please think positive, it is proven that people who are positive have a better outcome from treatments (even people with cancer and other dreadful things), etc

Lots of    .....  Keep us informed

To everyone else! I can't belllleeeeeiiive that you girls are all aware of where are the buiscuits and all!! I must admit, everytime I have been there, my state of mind is not very biscuity 

Lots of    for all
XXXXX
P.S: no AF yet!!!! I am going a bit bananas 
Also, anyone lives in Horsham or know the areas, how is it to live?, we are finding it very difficult to find what we want in Reigate, and found a beautiful house in Horsham, but not sure about the town...


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

To be honest I normally take a biscuit, or 3 for my handbag as I am also not in a biscuity mood when I am there - but I loooovvvveee them and also found out where the secret stashes are!

Foxy2 - hang in there.  I am sure you just need a little more time to produce a nice big HCG surge.

I was down in the dumps yesterday - I'm worried when I have pain, then worried when it stops, then wondering if back pain (which I link to period pains) is expected when on cyclogest and having your ovaries used as a pin cushion! ~Then I have had no break-through bleed, and a WANT ONE, but then it may not happen with me anyway.  Blimey! Madness, crazy-time.

Love the www.visembryo.com, Tilly.  Was a bit perturb by "slug proteins" though!  I did Home Ec and Science at degree level and I had never heard of these, so I did a bit more digging and found out they are used for cell chains, amazing.  No actual slugs were hurt in the making of these cells!!! 

I'm in Tunbridge Wells.  If anyone fancies meeting for a coffee (decaf of course) just holler.  I don't work at the moment, although I make things to sell, so up for a chat.

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Ladies - trying really hard for a PMA but tears won't stop rolling today. Need to keep busy. xxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Foxy - You know what they say 'A line is a line!' Like Fady says its faint because its too early!! Hang in there hun i know its hard because of the way things have gone for you previously but try not to give up on this cycle before you even know the true outcome - you never know what is around the corner    . Saying that you are perfectly normal to be feeling the way you do - i consider myself quite a positive person but on this last cycle the night before i tested (christmas eve) i was CONVINCED it hadn't worked i was in such a state it was untrue, like you couldn't stop crying and was so down. I now put it down to all those wretched hormones !! Come on hun keep imagining your little embies getting all cosy and snuggly in the right place      

Fady - Don't really know Horsham so can't help i'm afraid. Hope the old witch hurries up and shows herself so you can get started with your tx   

MBM - Oooh i didn't read the bit about slugs !! I just looked at the pg timeline bit and tried to imagine my embies developing at that rate - good job i didn't read really as i'm terrible for getting myself into a google induced state with my various ailments    !!! They sell those biscuits in Sainsburys - mmm may have to get a little stash for my hossie snack bag   !! If its any help i never got a bleed on this cycle (i did the day before my 12 wks scan though and flipping pooped myself   ) What date do you test ?   

Well i've been up since 6am - took dh to station, got dinner sorted for tonight so its all ready to go in the oven as i've got reflexology (bliss!), cleared out both freezers, made me & Mum breakfast & now just doing a bit of my tax return. Actually shocked myself at how much i've got done already - thought i was meant to be exhausted by this stage ? ? Oh well not complaining actually quite happy i feel this energetic - my trainer would be well impressed    !! OMG what if i'm nesting and its a sign that Fidget is on his way ? ?    Surely not i've been like this for weeks    !!

Hope everyone else is well love to all xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Foxy, tesco tests are only faint at the best of times. Hopefully the next time you test it will be  a lot darker! I think testing before test date is a bit early to show any signs that it may be ectopic rather than in the womb. Will you be getting blood tests to confirm? Maybe you can arrange that now, to reassure you things are going as they should?

xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

FW and Mbm, hang in there!

xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Ooohh, think I will need to take a little trip to Sainbury's this PM!  

My test day is next Thursday, although I am on another message strand with someone who had ET last Sat like me who is testing on Wednesday, a day before me.  Well I am going to stick with what I think I was told by Mr R's team.

Busy updating my website now - which is keeping me busy.

Tilly - what a successful morning you have had.  Perhaps you need to get baking / do a freezer shop just in case Fidget is getting real fidgety!  

M
x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Foxy - I agree with Drownedgirl - even when i found out i got a bfp (an did daily/hourly tests - just to be sure   !!) my cheapo tests were really faint.

MbM - You are talking to Mrs Organised !!   I've been cooking and freezing dinners for weeks - thats why i had to have a bit of a clearout this morning as i cooked up two batches of dinners yesterday and couldn't fit them in   !! At this rate i will be getting a 3rd freezer at the weekend !! What's your website ? 

xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Foxy - Hang on in there.  Sending you lots of     and saying some   for good measure too.  From my experience I would say get a branded test (First Response, Clear Blue etc) rather than a supermarket one; wait until the right day and test first thing in the morning.  Also, I think Drownedgirl is right ... arrange for some blood tests just to give you peace of mind.  

Tilly - Sounds like the nesting is kicking in    I did all sorts of jobs in my last few weeks ... defrosted the freezer, plastered up a little crack on the stairs (that had been there for 3 years!), hoovered every nook and cranny of the house etc etc etc.  

Made-by-m - I'm in TW too ... I'd be up for that coffee!  I have some free time early next week so perhaps PM me and we can sort something out.  

Fady - I don't know Horsham particularly well but I think it came top of one of those polls on the "best place to live".  From memory it was with Phil & Kirstie who do the Location, Location programme on Channel 4.

Better go now ... we have swimming this afternoon so need to get Thomas ready.

Katy x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Katy - you may be right but i've been doing it for ages - how long do you nest for usually ? is it weeks ? 

Well i've done my 08/09 tax return up to date  (feels like a weight has been lifted !!) and cleared out 3 kitchen cupboards - had a little sit on the bed and just woken up - 2 hours later    Must have needed it i suppose !

MBM & Katy - I'm also in T.Wells & free if you are meeting. Although MBM I totally understand if you would rather not meet up with me until Fidget has arrived and i can get my Mum to watch him for an hour so i'm bump & baby free. I know some people are fine with it but i would never just assume - i have to admit i was a little sensitive around pg women & babies when doing my tx's.   I can always wear a long baggy tent like top and promise not to waddle !!   

Right going to have a little energy boosting snack (a twix should do it !!  ) then off to reflexology for another sleep   !!!

xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Count me in for that coffee meet up too..I am only down the road in East Grinstead...and know the SEFC in and out!! I too can wear a big sheet to cover up.

I lived on those lovely biscuits..that coffee machine kept a smile on my face..and boy sometimes I really needed the 3-4 hot chocolates after getting stuck in the blasted morning traffic..to find I had at least an hours wait and could have done the journey in a quarter of the time if I had just left after the rush hour!!  grrr!!! Mr R's socks always made me giggle though and the team are so lovely that you can't be cross for too long!


love Honeypot


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

You guys make me smile! Thank you for taking the time to cheer me up. Feel like an emotional car crash today . 

I took DS swimming - poor little lamb was trying to collect a "SINKER" off the bottom of the pool and just couldn't control his bouyancey to get to the bottom. Then back to friend for lunch. She has two beautiful girls both IVF and i chatted to her about it all. Not sure she really gets it though because all along she has been very anti-IUI. Its weird I thought she would understand more than most but she really didn't seem to know what to say. Maybe it brings back unhappy memories for her? Haven't spoken to any other friends about it as got fed up of everyone giving their opinion about what we should do and feel when they don't have a clue. All the usual unhelpful things like "perhaps you're trying too hard", "at least you've got one already", and the like. You know the sort of thing  . Thank goodness for FF!!

Anyway, got home, spoke to SEFC and came clean about the early test - they told me off  . Going to speak to Mr R and I have to call again tomorrow morning after testing again and they will decide what to do. Maybe blood tests. They also said it is unusual to experience any pain from ectopic so early and there could be other explanations for the pain. Trying to find that PMA again . And at least the tears have stopped for today. Gonna stay up really late tonight watching trashy tele so's i can sleep through without thinking about it all. Got Dirty Dancing tomorrow with best friend. Can't wait.  

Thank you all for taking the time - you're brilliant. 

Tilly - sounds like nesting to me! p.s. -You're going to be charged excess baggage if you don't stop with the snack pack soon! Reminds me of my DH's snack pack when I went in to have DS. Nurses all congratulated him on having the best provisions they'd ever seen. He was so proud! First thing he grabbed to shove in the car when I went into labour. Never mind my labour bag and all!!

Drownedgirl - You're right I shouldn't be so tight with the pee sticks. Just fed up of spending out so much on negative ones over the past 3 years or so. perhaps I'll treat myself to a brand!

 for now.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Foxy2 said:


> Drownedgirl - You're right I shouldn't be so tight with the pee sticks. Just fed up of spending out so much on negative ones over the past 3 years or so. perhaps I'll treat myself to a brand!


You should be able to buy an extra DARK test, for the worriers amongst us!!


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Love the idea of that DG - or one with a massive neon sign !!!

Honeypot - you can borrow one of my sheets   !!! 

Foxy - Glad the    has stopped. Don't stay up too late or you'll be tired tomo night. Have a nice hot choc to get you nice and sleepy xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Foxy - Just wanted to say stay positive hun as i tested with a tesco's test when i was 8 weeks pregnant with twins and the line was so faint it was barely there   .

Sorry no more personals feeling very sorry for my self at the mo, in pain as i have a kidney infection   .

Take care

Hayley x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Bless you Hayley - sorry you are feeling bad. Hope you are back on the mend soon petal xx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Foxy i tested early (8 days past ET!) and i got a faint line i had to keep staring to check it was really there (that was on an ebay stick) i tested next day with tesco and line was slightly better and each day it got stronger.  Obviously i had two in me so i guess that is why test picked it up so early or they implanted real early (i actually tested first on day 6 to check HCG was gone and got negative which i wanted at that point  ).  So what i am saying is that i am sure its fine. ectopics from what i have seen on here give out lower HCG but its till normally well over what a HPT reads so at this stage you would not know by line depth of colour i say its dark ebcause its a cheaper test and a late implanter.  I bet its darker in a day or so or get bloods done as the others said.    

Hayley sorry you down and poorly hun   

tilly - i cooked 2 weeks before my labour and went mad nesting the week before i gave birth being obsessive about getting fringe cut so i could see the babies when born and stuff and trimming the baldy bits and getting cleaner in (day before i gave birht) so thankfull i was all organised  

ok its bedtime for me night night


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hayley - poor you, a kidney infection? That's so painful. Make sure you rest up and I hope you feel better soon.

Thanks everyone for advice about the pee sticks. You're right I am deffo gonna buy some top of the range ones in future. Not sure you really need the ones that spell it out to you mind. What's wrong with a good ole fashioned plus sign?

Managed to get a good nights sleep last night but awake around 5.30 busting for a wee. Decided to take your advice and test with first wee of morning. *BFN!!!*. And guess what!? Started bleeding too. What a cheeky one, waiting until test day to show up. Still got the pains so hoping everything is just a normal bleed but actually totally relieved to get a BFN. How weird am I?!

Think Dh is a bit gutted really but i am so glad to be off this rollercoaster for a bit. Will call into SEFC later to let them know and get their advice and then it's IVF attempt 2...BRING IT ON!!!!

Thank you once again everyone for holding my hand. I'd have completely lost the plot without you.

Tilly - You still there? Gonna wonder daily now whether todya's the day. Just in case....GOOD LUCK with everything. Can't wait to hear the news.  Can't remember...do you know the flavour?

Foxy xx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Foxy - i'm so sorry petal     I've been sitting here on the edge of my seat waiting for you to post. Good that you are feeling positive about starting the next cycle but as i'm sure you already know be prepared for a little heartache in a few days time - i always thought i was fine then a few days later it hit me  . Hopefully that won't be the case but if so we're here to give to a cyber cuddle! Thanks for the Good Luck hun, that is so sweet of you to even think of me today - fidget is a boy & i  promise to let you know when he appears! Look after yourself & dh too & keep us posted. Lots love xx


----------



## Foxy2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you Tilly - Off to dance very dirtily today and "have the time of my life". Feel about 10 stone lighter this morning but thanks for the warning I'll bear it in mind. 

xxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Have a fabulous time & a large drink (plus one for me !!) xx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Foxy   sorry hun


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

G'day all,
Hope everyone is fine and all...

Foxy...what can I say? I have been really thinking of you and I totally understand your releive that it is not an Ectopic, I also have one tube removerd! ....Sorry for the BFN, but it is better to look at the positive aspect of it and start looking forward the future...I am glad you are feeling good ...go and have a crazy time at DD...lot of      to you and take care of DH.

HayleyS, ahh hun! sorry for your kidney infection...that must be painful  I just hope you will be feeling better very soon...please come back to us soon...  

Katy H and made-by-m, how are you feeling?

Drowned girl, hope you, twins and rest of the familly are doing fine...went into your blog and the twins are looking gorgeous  

Tilly, you are nesting   ...I have seen a very good friend of mine going through that, I find it so cute  

Well, I am hanging in there and trying to be as philosophical about it as possible, but still no AF or signs of AF( I am normally super regular!)..had to change my appointment for Monday (it was supposed to be today for baseline), I have even tested yesterday ...just in case of a miracle although those generally don't happen to me    Negative yesterday! which doesn't surprise me as DH swimers are very very low...anyway, waiting waiting and waiting...and also coming down with a pretty bad soar throat   just for good measures ...Apart from that, all is fine and funny enough I am in a good state of mind....and thinking of you...

P.S: If all goes to plan and I get AF this weekend and  I go to SEFC on Monday appt at 10:10 am , I would love to meet you girls, if anyone available at that time....

Lots of   to all
xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

*fady* my AF which is always regular was about 4 or 5 bloomin days late before my cycle (they put me on pill first for about 35 days as i was an eggsharer have you just come off pill too?) anyway i spent whole week with hot water bottles on my belly, having hot baths, getting DH to  me as that sometimes brings on AF when i don't want it to and eventually it showed up. Its was even harder for me too because it was early december and they close early for christmas so i had a window where if i didnt come on by then there would be no time to complete cycle so i t would get changed to january or february which i REALLY did not want as i had already waited 4 years to get around to attempting IVF and i wanted to start NOW. I wanted blasts too but in the end because of AF delaying cycle did not have the extra time to culture them (i didn;t have enough embies in the end though anyway so didnt matter). So what i am saying is don't panic she is just being a cow! get ho water bottles on you for the blood flow


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks eggshare, I will do...lots   for that


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Fady - or wear your best white knickers and a lovely new white skirt/trousers - that'll defo do it !!!     I have my personal trainer on a monday between 10 - 11 but will pm you so you can let me know if you fancy meeting after xx

Egg love your new pic - how diddy are your little munchkins !!!! xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Tilly, 
Thanks for the whites comment   I might as well  
I have sent you a PM. Let me know if you have not received it, as there is no facility to check sent messages.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Foxy - So sorry to hear your news.    Sounds like you've got a good night out planned ... have a drink for me too    Remember we're all here if you want to chat and give you lots of  

FadyWady - Fingers crossed AF arrives soon.  I got completely confused when I started spotting 4 days EARLY this cycle, and got all upset (don't know why).  In the end AF proper arrived bang on time so don't know what all the fuss was about.  

Hayley -   to you too ... sorry you're feeling poorly.

Tilly - If you finish nesting in your house, feel free to pop round here ... there's never enough time to do the cleaning now that I have Thomas  

I've increased the Progynova today ... still feeling tired and still have a headache, but I think I'm getting used to it.  Have now got the herbal "4head" stuff for my head which is definitely calming and soothing.  I know I could take paracetamol but want to avoid it if at all possible.

Best wishes, Katy x


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Foxy2 - really sorry to hear your news   . Try and enjoy your evening out though

Tilly - we know where to come for tea then for the next few months, what with all that freezer work! Sounds like nesting to me too. 

By the way my website is www.madebym.co.uk. I do shabby chic things, centering around Cath Kidston colours and fabrics, and I do some baby things too!

Only 6 days to go. The suspense is too much.  I have now started with a dull ache in the bottom of my back. Is this because I have been sitting at my PC for too long or have things not worked, or are Stella and Bintang (the embryo's names - which I got my picture of today from SEFC - amazing!) sticking around for fun and adventure Only time will tell.  

FadyWady - where did you get your little symbol for bedtime frolics??

/links


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pm Fady xx

You too MBM - have pm'd you back !

Katy - i've not tried that 4head thing - does it work ? I never get headaches but in the last two days have had one constantly so may give it a whirl !

Just got back from meeting with Honeypot - we were meant to be meeting for lunch but i had an unexpected mw appt so we met for pudding instead. (Honeypot made me have banoffi pie !!  ) 

Just off to look at MBM's website ....

xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

M2M , any pain is a good sign! 

Foxy - I'm so sorry it turned into a BFN. But obviously the perm got where they needed to - just need to catch a good egg now. Glad you're sounding +ve

FadyWady - I hope your cycle can start soon. I remember waiting and waiting for my AF!

Hayley -  Hope you're feeling better soon

Tilly - Might not be long to go then


Katie, progynova made me feel very weird!


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, 
Made-by-m: the frolics were from eggsharer..so no idea where she got it from.
All of you ladies, hope you are doing all fine...
I started having some serious cramps this afternoon, I beleive the witch will be here tonight...Finally...so hopefully all go for Monday baseline appointment. Funny, I was starting to think that maybe, just maybe a miracle has happened  ooohh well, never mind.....
Tilly, will call you to confirm rendez-vous  

Take care all
xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

FadyWady said:


> Made-by-m: the frolics were from eggsharer..so no idea where she got it from.


what frolics? who did i frolic with?


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Egg it was your smiley of the rumpy pumpy nature !!(   )

If you want extra smileys click on the bit above the posting box that says 'more'and it brings up a new window with lots more smileys.

Fady - hope the witch is on her way   Let me know & don't panic if i don't reply straight away, it could be coz a) my phone signal is very iffy at home, b) i've put my phone somewhere and i can't remember where (very regular at the mo !!) c) the number 4 has come off my phone and it takes me ages to text if i have to use the letters 'g','h' or 'i' !!!   

Hope everyone is having a good weekend - finally found a new car today hurrah! (the thought of trying to shoehorn a baby & pram into my 2 seater was getting a little scary !!) Pick it up tomo - can't wait! 

love to all xx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

oh yeah 'frolics' is under the [more] bit  actually i did have some frolics of my own last night though   decided not to wait til the 6 week check me and Dh did our own 6 week check and i am pleased to report its all in working order down there   god it had been a long time  

Tilly - get a new phone girl that sound like a nightmare!


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Eggsharer, good for you girl...way to go and congrats for having all the stuff in good working order

How is everyone?....

I had my AF yesterday and will be going to my appointment at SEFC this morning.
Tilly, will call you a bit later ...
Will let you know how it all went later on
take care girls
XXXX


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

oh good fady glad the witch turned up i said she would eventually  good luck today


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 
Ok! first scan done all fine and a bag of syringes and drugs home, DH says he fancies playing darts tonight 

I met with Tilly and she is looking stunning....hopefully fidget does not get hyper and we can still see each other next week.
I am in a funny state, i have a lot to do but my brains are scattered .....and as much as I am terrified from the first injection experience and all what it implies, as I am also excited and looking forward to officially start....weird girl? ...I know! 

Foxy 2, hope you are doing fine hun, looking forward to hear from you  

Everyone, I am counting on your     to help me through this....

xxxx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Thinking of you tonight.  It will all be over with in a matter of seconds, the anticipation is the worse bit.  And then the excitment can become even greater!!  

 and everythings crossed!!

M


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

FadyWady - Glad that you've got started.  Hope the injections aren't too bad ... the first is the worst, and after a few days it becomes part of the routine.  Is your DH going to do them for you?  Mine couldn't even cope being in the room with me at the same time, he is SOO bad with needles    

Made-by-M and Tilly - It was lovely to meet you both this afternoon; hope we can repeat it again soon.

I'm back to the clinic on Wednesday afternoon for another scan, to check how my lining is thickening and possibly set a date for FET.  After a week on Progynova now I feel different ... not the same as when on stims, not exactly pre-menstrual but definitely something happening!  Will just have to wait and see.

Katy x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

1st injection done...no worries


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Evening ladies 

Lovely to meet you all today!

Fady - Well done ! I bet you did it at 10pm & posted at 10.01pm !!!!     

Katy - Keep us posted on the developments   

MBM -  Hope the post office wasn't to busy ! Got everything crossed for you   

Dh has gone out for a drink tonight in London - i granted him permission as he's been working non stop lately. I since have had a little panic that if i go into labour all my prestigious planning will be up the creek as he won't be able to drive me to the hospital    Honeypot - you thought i was joking but you are officially on standby !!!    

Right off for a bath xx


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello all,

Tilly; Actually, I was ready for prep at 8:45 as I set up injection time at 9...and the injection went at 8:50, that gives me time for the second injection to be done at 9:00 tonight...all on schedule and under control     and DH was so nervous and sooo proud of me  

Made-by-M: How are you doing girl? it is getting close to test day for you, hope you're coping with the anticipation and nerves, and alot of    

katy H; so the hormones are kicking in, Huh? I am already warning DH ... 

All of you, I am very happy to meet anyone who is interested and as I am not working for the moment, I have quite a bit of time..so anyone interested...welcome ....It would be also very interesting to orginize a group meeting...it could be fun ...

Any way, better go and get some work done...
xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just back from the clinic and the good news is that my lining is thick enough to go ahead with FET.  The next hurdle is to thaw out our embryos, so will be anxiously waiting for a phone-call tomorrow.  If they survive the thaw then all being well ET should be Saturday morning.

Start the Cyclogest this evening ... great fun (not!)

Katy x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello Katy H, 
Good to hear that the lining is ok, and I will be   for a safe thaw of your embies 

try to relax as much as you can... 

All of the others; where are you? I am starting to feel pretty lonly here....let me know how you are going...

Take care


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yay Katy ! Good luck and keep us posted    Not envious of the good old bum bullets though felt like i spent the majority of last year on those !!   

Fady - i'm here! How you feeling ?

Made by M - you about ? Any further developments ?  

Foxy - hope you are ok hun - been thinking about you. Have you had a follow up yet ? x

HP - keep those legs crossed girl !!

Hi to egg, hayley & drownedgirl and any others xx

Well there has been a q jumper on the 3rd trimester thread - a lady who is due 2 days after me (and the same day as Honeypot!) who's waters went this morning so am starting to poop myself a bit now  . I felt dreadful last night - very tired and really sick - HP ordered me to bed and i took her advice and didn't wake up until 9.30 which is very late for me. Still feeling absolutely exhausted - can't seem to get motivated at all - my mind is telling me to get up and do things but my body won't let me !! Did just drag myself & Mum to Sainsburys and got some food in (mainly cakes & ice cream   ) just so we are stocked up ! 

Right can't look at this duster any longer !!
xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hiya everyone.

Fady - well done on doing the injections!  When is your 1st scan?

Tilly - have you wore yourself out doing all that cooking and cleaning. Time to take some time out for yourself now!  Take it easy.

Katy H - glad the lining is nice and think.  Fingers crossed that the embryos wake up.

As for me - on a downer really.  Fed up.  Been bleeding now for 3 days - it was nothing to write home about at first but now looked like it is all over.  I will call the clinic in the morning to see if it's worth doing a test (I haven't done one yet, and this is the response I get for being strong! - may as well test everyday next time for what it's worth!!

Bit of an anticlimax waiting for Thursday now.

And then I have to tell people it didn't work.  So there will be upset and disappointment all round.

I will submerge myself in rubbish TV and wait for DH to get back from Wembley tonight (no he isn't an English International football player!).

Bye
M
x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all, 

Made-by-m;sorry hun....I am not an expert on this, but I bloody hope it will be ok...please let us know what the clinic says...in a way, in my mind you are my IVF buddy, being the closest to my cycle and doing the same treatment...I feel a bit deflated   but I am still hopeful...please let us know how it goes....and we are here for you whatever you want ...like I say, I am free most of the time, so if you need a winging buddy...you got one    I can drive to Tunbridge even if I don't have an appointment with the clinic... As per my next scan, it will be next Monday 25/08 I beleive at 11h50 am...will have to check.. 

Tilly; take it easy, to me it sounds you are very very very close to D-day....rest a bit, you deserve it and your body too...

Foxy; missing you in the thread..hope you are fine and waiting for you...

Katy: please let us know how the thawing journey went...   

Honey Pot; Tilly says you are close to where I live, let me know if you want to meet...mind you....if you are still not in labour by now  

all the others, specially the ones who have already had they little miracles, thanks for keeping in the thread and popping up from time to time...it is a great support ...xxxx

As per Fady in hormon world....well, my ovaries feel tender...a little bit how they feel before ovulation and this morning I woke up with a terrible nausea....yuk....I am still emotionally stable...I think ....Must say DH is being a love and making sure I am happy all the time....Also, after the injections I feel kind of funny...bloated and tired?? is that normal or am I imagining things   

Oh well, will see....I will be home most of the day but have quite a bit of rubish to sort out...but will be chacking on you often...

xxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

good luck for today Katy!!!  

love to everyone else sorry for the v quick post!!

lizzy
xxx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Still not in labour...I expect I will be here till induction day on the 8th Sep..baby seems to be warm and happy in there!

Sorry that I could not make the Monday meet ups..Tilly filled me in with it all ..so I guess I feel in a way that I was there and I met you Made by M, fady and Katy H!! I think Tilly wore herself out with too many coffee stops   

I would love to meet up with SEFC girlies..might have to be after D day now ..although might be able to make a last minute plan next week and meet up...so lets play it by ear. I am seeing Tilly tomorrow I hope, so I will chat with her and we will see when we are both free and go from there..

I hope that Mr R still has a magic wand and lots of magic dust..

Made by M I am so sorry to hear about the bleeding..this life of IVF is sooooo unfair..I did 14 attempts so I know how it works...and of course doesn't!

love Honeypot xx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all

A rare drop in from me, if anyone even remembers me. I still have this thread on notify so had to come by and see what all the recent activity was about! Lovely to hear how everyone's doing. Honeypot I can't believe how far along you are! We met on my first visit to the clinic and I remember thinking how much strength you had and hoping the next lot of treatment would be the one to work. I think it may actually have been the one after that worked, but here you are!

DG and I have talked about taking a trip back to the clinic with the babies in tow and getting some lunch so hopefully that'll happen sometime soon

Good luck to everyone still going through treatment, I have a lot of catching up to do 

Keri -x-


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just a quick update from me.  The clinic called this morning and 3 out of 4 embryos survived the thaw, so we're booked for ET on Saturday at 12 noon.  Just need to   that they start to divide now.  I won't have any more news unless it's bad news, so keeping everything crossed.

Tilly and Honeypot - sending you lots of   as you approach your respective big days.  It's weird knowing it will definitely happen but not knowing when, isn't it?

FadyWady - from what you describe it sounds like the drugs are doing their stuff.  Some people get so bloated they look pregnant by the time they go for egg collection, but others hardly at all.  Don't read too much into it ... the important thing is what the scan shows.  I'll be thinking of you on Monday.

Lizzylou - Thanks for your good wishes!  Can't believe that your two have had their first birthday already.  When we met for that lunch in Tonbridge last year you were about 20 weeks pregnant!  I'm feeling every bit as nervous this time as I did on the three previous cycles ... perhaps more so.

Keri - Good to hear from you too; I remember reading all about your journey with DG.  It was such an amazing thing you did ... and you must feel so proud every time you see her little ones.

Made-by-M - Sending you lots of        We're all here for you.

Katy x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Katy H; 
So so happy to hear that 3 embies have had a safe thawing   I have been hanging on the laptop the whole day waiting for your posting and     
Now I am crossing fingers and toes and everything that I can cross    that the embies start devising    
Take care darling and try to relax as much as you can and get ready for ET....It must be draining all the wait 
xxxx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Made by M - sorry hun     Hope the rubbish Tv took your mind off things last night until dh got back. Let us know how you are xx

Katy - Fab news !   your embies are busy dividing as we speak xx

HP - You are so going to q jump me    Got one of my feelings plus Fidget is going crackers today and i've been told they go quiet before they arrive so its not me today !! xx

Fady - i didn't get the bloated thing but i was always sooo tired - mind you i was running around at work until the early hours of most mornings on almost all of my cycles so i can't honestly blame the knackerdness on the drugs !!  

Hi to Lizzy & Keri xx

Still having a right old nest (Don't tell me off Katy i'm sitting on the bed going through old boxes of junk !!) Found a load of coppers (money not   !!) in the back of my cupboard so am counting those and putting the money towards something for nice. Might put it towards a changing bag i've seen (Yes HP its the disco/chav bag   ) as my sis has offered to put half towards it for my birthday (which was in june !!)

xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello everyone, im glad that you are all well. Im slowly starting to feel better just hoping that i feel alot better before my party. 
Katy - Great news on your embies surviving the thaw, im sending loads of     that they carry on divivding nicely. Sending you lots of    for ET on saturday.
Made-by-m - Sorry that you have been bleeding hun but i would still test as i know people that have had quite heavy bleeds and still got a BFP.  
Tilly - Not long now, r u getting excited?
HP - Not long for you either i wonder who will be first   
Fady - Glad that all is going well for you when are you next at the clinic?
Hi to Lizzy and Keri, hope you are both ok.

Anyway i will be offline for a few days as we are going to see my parents in Somerset and then Matts in devon. So i look forward to reading everyones news when we get back. 

Hayley x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way ladies......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153633.0


----------

